# Romney has it locked up!



## P@triot

News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.

That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!


----------



## Katzndogz

Now that he's taken the electoral lead, it's starting to look like he does have a lock.

Romney Takes Electoral College Lead for 1st Time


I'm in California and it is surprising to see all those blatant Romney/Ryan yard signs and bumper stickers.  Usually California republicans don't advertise themselves.  It's an invitation to vandalism but that seems to be lacking now.


----------



## SniperFire

*Romney Sees A 23 Point Gain Among California* 


Romney Sees A 23 Point Gain Among California Independents | Opinion - Conservative


----------



## Oddball

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!


Colorado isn't a radical left wing state.

Sure, they absorbed a bunch of refugees from Fornicalia in the '90s, but they're still salvageable.


----------



## elvis

Chickens before they hatch....

Pride cometh....

Etc etc


----------



## 007

Oddball said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado isn't a radical left wing state.
> 
> Sure, they absorbed a bunch of refugees from Fornicalia in the '90s, but they're still salvageable.
Click to expand...

So is Wisconsin. You get outside of Madison or Milwaukee and the majority of Wisconsin is conservative. I mean we did just reelect our Republican governor in a nasty recall election.

They reported last night on the local news out of Madison that both obama and this nasty, ultra, lezbo, dyke skank tammy baldwin both had small leads in the early voting. I don't think that will hold once the general public votes in November.


----------



## AquaAthena

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



Yes, he has it locked up and the momentum is growing across the country with each passing day. It is a done deal, but "no" I am not willing to place a bet on it as too much corruption can still happen before or during election day, November 6, 2012.


----------



## Vel

While I'm happy to see Romney be able to emerge passed the media filter that was erected, I don't want to see Romney supporters get complacent. There are too many tricks and gimmicks that can be pulled by team Obama in the next three weeks. For example, I fully expect to see a drone strike on targets in Libya that we'll be told were those responsible for the consulate deaths. Possibly even before the foreign policy debate on Monday.


----------



## Oddball

007 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado isn't a radical left wing state.
> 
> Sure, they absorbed a bunch of refugees from Fornicalia in the '90s, but they're still salvageable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Wisconsin. You get outside of Madison or Milwaukee and the majority of Wisconsin is conservative. I mean we did just reelect our Republican governor in a nasty recall election.
> 
> They reported last night on the local news out of Madison that both obama and this nasty, ultra, lezbo, dyke skank tammy baldwin both had small leads in the early voting. I don't think that will hold once the general public votes in November.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know...But we also have the numbskills in Superior to deal with over here.


----------



## bobcollum

Further proof that polls only matter when your guy is in front.


----------



## decker

well if romney wins pa and wi then he win by miles


----------



## Ravi

^concern troll is obvious


----------



## elvis

If Romney had it locked up, did Obama act as the ex lax?


----------



## Toro

elvis said:


> Chickens before they hatch....
> 
> Pride cometh....
> 
> Etc etc



^^^^^
Word.





Obviously.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rottweiler is FUIHH.


----------



## NYcarbineer

I think real Rottweilers have superior thinking skills compared to the one who started this thread.


----------



## Old Rocks

LOL. Pretty obvious, that.


----------



## Article 15

Man the right wing nuts were really deluding the fuck out of themselves, huh?

Guys, you were NEVER going to win the election.


----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## bodecea

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



He leads in those three states, does he?


----------



## Black_Label

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!




   

Right wingers, It's amazing how dumb they are and how easily they are mislead to believe anything their propaganda masters tell them.


----------



## ABikerSailor

It's always funny to go back over these rabid Romney support threads a week after the election.


----------



## mamooth

decker said:


> well if romney wins pa and wi then he win by miles



"I AM NOT A CONCERN TROLL!!!!!" decker stayed around a couple days to pout out some "I'm concerned about how Obama is so doomed because he won" posts, and then vanished. No posts since Nov. 9.


----------



## Sallow

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!


----------



## JimH52

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



I love this Thread!


----------



## candycorn

mamooth said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if romney wins pa and wi then he win by miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I AM NOT A CONCERN TROLL!!!!!" decker stayed around a couple days to pout out some "I'm concerned about how Obama is so doomed because he won" posts, and then vanished. No posts since Nov. 9.
Click to expand...


I think it was JRK...he's just mentally ill enough to try something like that.


----------



## Truthmatters

rottweiler said:


> news this morning reporting that romney now leads in *pennsylvania*, *wisconsin*, and *colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in ohio.
> 
> That's right, romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took california!



hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Wry Catcher

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



Methinks Rottweiler engaged in magical thinking (or maybe magical hope since thinking didn't factor into his thread).  One wonders why so many Romney supporters lied in the days and weeks before the election?  Of course I suspect most - such as Rottweiler - were simply repeating the lies they had gotten from Fox 'News', Rush Limppaw and biased pollsters; yes Rasmussen was much quoted by the conservatives posting here.

Anyway Rottweiler has cut and run from his thread.  If your reading this Rot, keep in mind that we learn from our mistakes.  At least those of us not suffering the dreaded willful ignorance.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The dems have every right to have fun with this right now, and I will simply let them know that i am keeping their comments for the day when I can rub their faces in it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

JakeStarkey said:


> The dems have every right to have fun with this right now, and I will simply let them know that i am keeping their comments for the day when I can rub their faces in it.



When's that gonna be, the 35th of Never?


----------



## JakeStarkey

We will start with the next election.  We will pick up more seats in the House and take the Senate.

I will remind you then, just as I did daveman and the far wacks three years ago that the day would come when we in the mainstream of the GOP were going to rise up and expel them.


----------



## ABikerSailor

JakeStarkey said:


> We will start with the next election.  We will pick up more seats in the House and take the Senate.
> 
> I will remind you then, just as I did daveman and the far wacks three years ago that the day would come when we in the mainstream of the GOP were going to rise up and expel them.



Wanna bookmark this and make bets?

Because.............if the GOP keeps fucking around on the fiscal cliff (which is actually a slope), everyone is going to KNOW FOR A FACT that the GOP only cares about the 2 percent of those who are wealthy, and they WILL be voted out of office.

And...................you can say it won't happen all you want, but quick question.............why did Boehner and McConnell start saying that they would consider revenue increases (Boehner would even accept 1 to 1 in cuts vs. revenue)?

I'll tell you why..............they kicked the can down into 2013, because they thought Mittens would win the election.  Now?  They're wondering if they will still have jobs after the next election, because it's looking bad for the GOP.


----------



## candycorn

JakeStarkey said:


> We will start with the next election.  We will pick up more seats in the House and take the Senate.
> 
> I will remind you then, just as I did daveman and the far wacks three years ago that the day would come when we in the mainstream of the GOP were going to rise up and expel them.



You should pick up some seats in the Senate but taking it?  

According to Wiki, its 55/45 which is really 56-45 if you count the VP.  So you need to make up 6 seats not 5.  Twenty Democratic seats are up in 2014 and 13 GOP seats are up for grabs.  The Washington Post listed the ten most vulnerable Senate seats; 9 are Democrat seats, one is the GOP.  



> 10. Kentucky (Republican-controlled): The only GOP-held seat on this list will be tough for Democrats to pursue; after all, its Kentucky. But Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) isnt quite bulletproof back home. A recent poll showed he has a 51 percent approval rating and a 42 percent disapproval. Whats more, Democrats have some big names that could run against him. Gov. Steve Beshear (D) just won a resounding reelection victory in 2011 and cant run again in 2015. Other Democrats being mentioned include actress Ashley Judd (who has suddenly become more politically active) and Secretary of State Alison Lundergan Grimes.
> 
> 9. Colorado (Democratic-controlled): Sen. Mark Udalls (D-Colo.) middle-of-the-road approval rating in a swing state makes this first-term senator one to watch in 2014. Rep. Cory Gardner (R) and former lieutenant governor Jane Norton (who ran for the Republican Senate nomination and lost in 2010) are two names to watch in Colorado if Republicans feel like they can knock off the incumbent. Gardner, in particular, is seen as the next big thing for the state GOP. Does he go after Udall or wait for Sen. Michael
> Bennet (D) in 2016?
> 
> 8. New Hampshire (D): Democrats in New Hampshire had a big year in 2012, knocking off the states two GOP congressmen and holding the governors seat. In 2014, Sen. Jeanne Shaheen (D) will be up for a second term. Amazingly, the buzz seems to be that former senator John Sununu (R) might attempt a comeback, which would set up a third consecutive race between the two of them. Sununu won the first, while Shaheen won the second. Shaheen has pretty solid numbers, though, and incumbency matters.
> 
> 7. Minnesota (D): Sen. Al Franken (D) won this seat by 312 votes in one of the best Democratic years in modern memory in 2008. He will have to defend it in President Obamas second term mid-term (a.k.a. six-year itch) election with national Republicans and conservatives gunning for him like no one else on the Democratic side. Former governor Tim Pawlenty, who would have likely been Republicans best candidate, seems off the table now that he is a lobbyist. Rep. Michele Bachmann will be mentioned, but that prospect should send shivers down the spines of GOP strategists; her statewide numbers are terrible. We could see a rematch of Franken vs. former senator Norm Coleman (R), and also keep an eye on Rep. Erik Paulsen (R), who comes from the the best place to live in the entire country (and hometown of this Deputy Fix): Eden Prairie, Minn.
> 
> 6. Arkansas (D): Sen. Mark Pryor (D-Ark.) basically got a pass in 2008, but Arkansas continues to drift toward Republicans (they now control all four of its House seats), and now-Sen. John Boozman (R) beat Sen. Blanche Lincoln (D-Ark.) like a rented mule in 2010 (21 points!). Dont expect Pryor to skate by again. The top name being mentioned to run against him appears to be Rep. Tim Griffin (R), a well-regarded former congressional aide who first won his seat in 2010.
> 
> 5. Montana (D): When an incumbent runs radio ads out of cycle, its a sure sign that a trouble could be brewing. Sen. Max Baucus (D-Mont.) did just that earlier this year, signalling that he is prepared for what could be a tough reelection race. The Senate Finance Committee chairman has served in the Senate since 1978, but he saw his popularity plummet when he headed up the effort to pass Obamas health-care bill. Popular outgoing Gov. Brian Schweitzer (D) has been mentioned as a potential primary challenger, but Schweitzer appears to have his sights set higher than the Senate. As for the general election, Republicans will have to do some soul-searching (and recruiting) after Rep. Denny Rehbergs (R) loss to Sen. Jon Tester (D) on Tuesday. Rehberg has now lost two Senate campaigns, to both Tester and Baucus, so Republicans will probably look elsewhere.
> 
> 4. Louisiana (D): The Bayou State has turned heavily Republican in the past few election cycles, and even before that transformation was complete, Sen. Mary Landrieu (D) was a major Republican target every six years. Landrieu has never broken 52 percent in any of her three races for the Senate despite the fact that Republicans have fielded B-team candidates (at best) against her. Rep. Bill Cassidy (R) seems to be putting the pieces (and money) in place to challenge Landrieu, setting up a marquee race.
> 
> 3. North Carolina (D): Sen. Kay Hagan (D-N.C.) could face a tough time in 2014 running in a state that gave its 15 electoral votes to Mitt Romney, elected a Republican governor, and netted the GOP at least three seats in the House. Whats more, Hagans approval rating is nothing to write home about. Democratic automated pollster Public Policy Polling found earlier this month that just 35 percent approved of the job she was doing, while 37 percent disapproved. Hagan, who unseated Republican Elizabeth Dole in 2008, should be among the senators most at risk in 2014.
> 
> 2. Alaska (D): Sen. Mark Begich (D) beat longtime Sen. Ted Stevens (R) in 2008 when the late senator was caught up in some ethics issues, and now Begich has to hold a state that has long been a GOP stronghold and just went for Mitt Romney by double digits (55-42). Possible GOP opponents include Gov. Sean Parnell, Lt. Gov. Mead Treadwell, and 2010 nominee Joe Miller, who beat Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R) in a 2010 primary, but lost when Murkowski ran in the general election as a write-in candidate. Begich and Parnell recently got into a personal squabble over drilling in the Arctic reserve. Miller was hugely unpopular at the end of the 2010 general election.
> 
> 1. South Dakota (D): Whether or not Sen. Tim Johnson (D) retires, this seat looks to be a prime pickup opportunity for Republicans. Popular former GOP governor Mike Rounds has already formed an exploratory committee for the Senate and would be formidable either against Johnson or for an open seat. If Rounds passes, which seems unlikely, Republicans would likely turn to Rep. Kristi Noem, who has held the states only congressional seat since 2010. If Johnson steps aside, look for Democrats to turn to former congresswoman Stephanie Herseth Sandlin, whom Noem unseated in 2010 but remains well-regarded.
> 
> Chris Cillizza and Sean Sullivan contributed to this report.



And I think he missed one of the most vulnerable Senators; Jay Rockefeller.  

What the Post also missed was the GOP tendency to cut off it's nose to spite it's face. Susan Collins is probably public enemy #1 with the TEA party and will be targeted in 2014.  She won her seat with 60+ percent of the vote.  So if you remove her in the primary, the Democrat likely has a better chance of whomever is put up by the TEA party to run as a republican.  The same thing is likely to happen in Tennessee with Lamar Alexander.  So the 6 seats the conservatives need to gain control may not be as easy to acquire as you think.  

The GOP did it to itself... Sharon Angle, Chistine O'Donnell, Akin, Mourdoch, and Linda McMahon were selected by GOP voters....  Political Scientist will look back on this with utter shock that the GOP with one breath said that the elections are vitally important then turned around and nominated this motley crew of people.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Go back and re-read what I wrote, because you missed the thrust of the Tea Party is not going to have the effect it has in the past.  It has cost us five to six seats in the Senate in these two elections, and we simply cannot have that anymore.

We will add to the House and we are going to get the six seats in the Senate we need while continuing to bash down our extreme right.


----------



## J.E.D

Rottweiler said:


> Romney has it locked up!


----------



## EriktheRed

Let's bump this wonderful thread with this...



Poetic justice: Romney likely to finish at 47 percent


----------



## JakeStarkey

Posted at 04:44 PM ET, 11/20/2012
Poetic justice: Romney likely to finish at 47 percent
By Greg Sargent
When all the votes are counted, could Mitt Romney really end up achieving perfect poetic justice by finishing with 47 percent of the national vote? Yup. Dave Wasserman of the nonpartisan Cook Political Report says new votes in from Maryland put Romney at 47.56 percent. He predicts with certainty that with all of New York and California counted, Romney will end up below 47.5 percent of the vote.

Poetic justice: Romney likely to finish at 47 percent - The Plum Line - The Washington Post


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

JakeStarkey said:


> We will start with the next election.  We will pick up more seats in the House and take the Senate.
> 
> I will remind you then, just as I did daveman and the far wacks three years ago that the day would come when we in the mainstream of the GOP were going to rise up and expel them.



Your first paragraph will happen only after you accomplish what you state in your second.  

Otherwise, if you run more KrazyKons again yelping about legitimate rape, it aint gonna happen.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Agree wit dat.  No more KrazyKons.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rino be gone


----------



## JakeStarkey

FRRINO be gone: Far Right RiNO


----------



## CrusaderFrank

McCain and Romney are two moderates who got whooped by a failure

Moderates have their use, or so I'm told, but GOP candidate is not one of them


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> McCain and Romney are two moderates who got whooped by a failure
> 
> Moderates have their use, or so I'm told, but GOP candidate is not one of them



So you're going to run Bachmann next time around?

Bold move.


----------



## jillian

CrusaderFrank said:


> McCain and Romney are two moderates who got whooped by a failure
> 
> Moderates have their use, or so I'm told, but GOP candidate is not one of them



hint, frankie...

they aren't "moderate" when they go full on wingnut to win the primary.


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rino be gone


Why did you allow RINO to be here?


----------



## Old Rocks

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rino be gone



LOL. Well, Jake, speak of the devil!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, you are right, Old Rocks, because I said the far right RINOs would cost us the election, and I was right.  The hatred of the far right simply drowned out the GOP message of improving the economy.  MR's attack on the 47% before and after the election certainly reveals a dark side of him as well.



Old Rocks said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rino be gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Well, Jake, speak of the devil!
Click to expand...


----------



## JimH52

CrusaderFrank said:


> McCain and Romney are two moderates who got whooped by a failure
> 
> Moderates have their use, or so I'm told, but GOP candidate is not one of them



Yup, time for the Ultra-Right to throw their man in the race.  Yup, the further right you can go, the better.

Guys, don't you think that we have tortured these poor schmucks enough with this thread?  I mean, really.  Many are still probably in a fetal position.


----------



## candycorn

rottweiler said:


> news this morning reporting that romney now leads in *pennsylvania*, *wisconsin*, and *colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in ohio.
> 
> That's right, romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took california!



332-206


----------



## rdean

Way too many people go to college?  Hilarious.


----------



## Zona

Katzndogz said:


> Now that he's taken the electoral lead, it's starting to look like he does have a lock.
> 
> Romney Takes Electoral College Lead for 1st Time
> 
> 
> I'm in California and it is surprising to see all those blatant Romney/Ryan yard signs and bumper stickers.  Usually California republicans don't advertise themselves.  It's an invitation to vandalism but that seems to be lacking now.



 [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION]  you really are a moron.   Seriously.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Zona said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that he's taken the electoral lead, it's starting to look like he does have a lock.
> 
> Romney Takes Electoral College Lead for 1st Time
> 
> 
> I'm in California and it is surprising to see all those blatant Romney/Ryan yard signs and bumper stickers.  Usually California republicans don't advertise themselves.  It's an invitation to vandalism but that seems to be lacking now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION]  you really are a moron.   Seriously.
Click to expand...


Anyone who cites Breitbart as a source is indeed a moron.


----------



## Katzndogz

Is the election still going on?   I thought it was over.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Zona said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that he's taken the electoral lead, it's starting to look like he does have a lock.
> 
> Romney Takes Electoral College Lead for 1st Time
> 
> 
> I'm in California and it is surprising to see all those blatant Romney/Ryan yard signs and bumper stickers.  Usually California republicans don't advertise themselves.  It's an invitation to vandalism but that seems to be lacking now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION]  you really are a moron.   Seriously.
Click to expand...


Can you imagine the exciting, fulfilling life someone must lead that they have to bump an ancient thread like this to feel something good about themselves, Bodey?


----------



## Synthaholic

I can't believe that CrusaderFrank showed his face in this thread.


----------



## Zona

CrusaderFrank said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that he's taken the electoral lead, it's starting to look like he does have a lock.
> 
> Romney Takes Electoral College Lead for 1st Time
> 
> 
> I'm in California and it is surprising to see all those blatant Romney/Ryan yard signs and bumper stickers.  Usually California republicans don't advertise themselves.  It's an invitation to vandalism but that seems to be lacking now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION]  you really are a moron.   Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the exciting, fulfilling life someone must lead that they have to bump an ancient thread like this to feel something good about themselves, Bodey?
Click to expand...


  [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]  once again you show your stupidity.  I didnt bump this.... stupid.  Please take a look, come back here and apologize for being a moron or ignore this and act like a republican. 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Zona

Synthaholic said:


> I can't believe that CrusaderFrank showed his face in this thread.



And...the idiot made two more mistakes.  One he keeps calling me someone else (insinuating I am a sock) and two, he said I AM  the one who bumped this abortion of a thread.


----------



## HUGGY

Zona said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION]  you really are a moron.   Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the exciting, fulfilling life someone must lead that they have to bump an ancient thread like this to feel something good about themselves, Bodey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]  once again you show your stupidity.  I didnt bump this.... stupid.  Please take a look, come back here and apologize for being a moron or ignore this and act like a republican.
> 
> Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


Krusty Frank can be just as stupid when he is fully informed.  Give him at least that much credit.


----------



## Zona

Katzndogz said:


> Is the election still going on?   I thought it was over.



Nope, but your crediblity is destroyed.  


I repeat....You sir are really a moron.


----------



## Katzndogz

Zona said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the election still going on?   I thought it was over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but your crediblity is destroyed.
> 
> 
> I repeat....You sir are really a moron.
Click to expand...


Just by saying "sir" you have proved that you are a beyond belief moron.

Carry on, dumbshit.


----------



## Dot Com

Katzy is "out there"  , to say the least.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



The ONLY thing more shocking would be if you stopped being _Right_ and once were correct.


----------



## Missourian

Hells bells man,  we all knew Romney wasn't the guy.

The primaries showed one thing,  Republicans by and large didn't want him.

The ONLY good thing I can say about Romney was he was better than Obama...and that ain't saying much,  but it's somethin'.


----------



## P@triot

Funny thing about Candycorn, I'm just _humiliating_ him with facts on CURRENT issues so in order to attempt (key word - attempt) to change the subject from the failures of the president and the policies he supports, he had to dig up a post almost *a year old* 

By the way - Romney was owning Obama when I made that post. I just failed to account for Obama's Chicago-style, corrupt, voter-fraud politics.

At the end of the day, he is ONE man and the ONE seat the libtards won. They got their asses handed to them with 231 conservative men and women who the American people voted into power in the House of Representatives.

And what's really funny? In one breath, Candy-ass crows about Obama being in "power". In the next, he cries (like a candy-ass) that Republican's are "sabotaging" Obama's agenda.


----------



## Agit8r

Rottweiler said:


> By the way - Romney was owning Obama when I made that post. I just failed to account for Obama's Chicago-style, corrupt, voter-fraud politics.



lol.  yes, darn Iowa, Wisconsin, Colorado and Virginia for their corrupt political machines


----------



## candycorn

Agit8r said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - Romney was owning Obama when I made that post. I just failed to account for Obama's Chicago-style, corrupt, voter-fraud politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  yes, darn Iowa, Wisconsin, Colorado and Virginia for their corrupt political machines
Click to expand...


And, somehow, the same fraud wasn't committed when:


> They got their asses handed to them with 231 conservative men and women who the American people voted into power in the House of Representatives.


I guess different people counted those votes?  

You have to be a special brand of idiot to be Rottwiler.  

332-206.  Earned it!


----------



## candycorn

Missourian said:


> Hells bells man,  we all knew Romney wasn't the guy.
> 
> The primaries showed one thing,  Republicans by and large didn't want him.
> 
> The ONLY good thing I can say about Romney was he was better than Obama...and that ain't saying much,  but it's somethin'.



A plurality of voters disagreed.  Sorry.


----------



## Agit8r

candycorn said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - Romney was owning Obama when I made that post. I just failed to account for Obama's Chicago-style, corrupt, voter-fraud politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  yes, darn Iowa, Wisconsin, Colorado and Virginia for their corrupt political machines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, somehow, the same fraud wasn't committed when:
> 
> 
> 
> They got their asses handed to them with 231 conservative men and women who the American people voted into power in the House of Representatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess different people counted those votes?
> 
> You have to be a special brand of idiot to be Rottwiler.
> 
> 332-206.  Earned it!
Click to expand...


it is pretty ironic, because the Democrats got the majority of the popular vote for the "proportional" chamber, which means it entirely came down to gerrymandering.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

candycorn said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - Romney was owning Obama when I made that post. I just failed to account for Obama's Chicago-style, corrupt, voter-fraud politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  yes, darn Iowa, Wisconsin, Colorado and Virginia for their corrupt political machines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, somehow, the same fraud wasn't committed when:
> 
> 
> 
> They got their asses handed to them with 231 conservative men and women who the American people voted into power in the House of Representatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess different people counted those votes?
> 
> You have to be a special brand of idiot to be Rottwiler.
> 
> 332-206.  Earned it!
Click to expand...


The Dem inner city vote manufacturing machine is really useful for statewide elections.

If we ever get real, safe and secure voting process Dems won't ever win a state or national election except in maybe NY And CA


----------



## Agit8r

CrusaderFrank said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  yes, darn Iowa, Wisconsin, Colorado and Virginia for their corrupt political machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, somehow, the same fraud wasn't committed when:
> 
> 
> 
> They got their asses handed to them with 231 conservative men and women who the American people voted into power in the House of Representatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess different people counted those votes?
> 
> You have to be a special brand of idiot to be Rottwiler.
> 
> 332-206.  Earned it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dem inner city vote manufacturing machine is really useful for statewide elections.
> 
> If we ever get real, safe and secure voting process Dems won't ever win a state or national election except in maybe NY And CA
Click to expand...


So that is what happened in Denver and Milwaukee and Newport News and... um... Cedar Rapids?


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  yes, darn Iowa, Wisconsin, Colorado and Virginia for their corrupt political machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, somehow, the same fraud wasn't committed when:
> 
> 
> 
> They got their asses handed to them with 231 conservative men and women who the American people voted into power in the House of Representatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess different people counted those votes?
> 
> You have to be a special brand of idiot to be Rottwiler.
> 
> 332-206.  Earned it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dem inner city vote manufacturing machine is really useful for statewide elections.
> 
> If we ever get real, safe and secure voting process Dems won't ever win a state or national election except in maybe NY And CA
Click to expand...


The only thing you folks would consider "safe and secure" is no voting at all.


----------



## candycorn

Agit8r said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  yes, darn Iowa, Wisconsin, Colorado and Virginia for their corrupt political machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, somehow, the same fraud wasn't committed when:
> 
> 
> 
> They got their asses handed to them with 231 conservative men and women who the American people voted into power in the House of Representatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess different people counted those votes?
> 
> You have to be a special brand of idiot to be Rottwiler.
> 
> 332-206.  Earned it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is pretty ironic, because the Democrats got the majority of the popular vote for the "proportional" chamber, which means it entirely came down to gerrymandering.
Click to expand...


Also...inexplicably....the Republican candidate for Vice President was untalented, untested, unknown, Paul Ryan who is a house member from Wisconsin.  If Wisconsin was rigged one would think that the rigging would include Paul Ryan losing his seat.  Amazingly, Ryan kept his seat but Obama won his district.  THIS is how little people thought of Governor Romney.


----------



## Capstone

Rottweiler on the day he started this thread:
​


----------



## Sarah G

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



 

Saved for posterity.


----------



## Missourian

candycorn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hells bells man,  we all knew Romney wasn't the guy.
> 
> The primaries showed one thing,  Republicans by and large didn't want him.
> 
> The ONLY good thing I can say about Romney was he was better than Obama...and that ain't saying much,  but it's somethin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A plurality of voters disagreed.  Sorry.
Click to expand...



It isn't the first time a plurality of voters got it wrong,  won't be the last either.

For example,  Hillary would have made a much better president than Obama...


----------



## Synthaholic

Missourian said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hells bells man,  we all knew Romney wasn't the guy.
> 
> The primaries showed one thing,  Republicans by and large didn't want him.
> 
> The ONLY good thing I can say about Romney was he was better than Obama...and that ain't saying much,  but it's somethin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A plurality of voters disagreed.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the first time a plurality of voters got it wrong,  won't be the last either.
> 
> For example,  Hillary would have made a much better president than Obama...
Click to expand...

If it had been Hillary, nothing would have changed.

Republicans still would have obstructed.
Mitch "Yurtle The Turtle" McConnell would have vowed to make her a one-term POTUS.
RW Hate Radio would have resurrected the attacks from the 1990s.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

One of my favorites.


----------



## candycorn

Synthaholic said:


> One of my favorites.



Intelligence has a liberal bias.


----------



## EriktheRed

candycorn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence has a liberal bias.
Click to expand...


Which brings to mind one of *my* favorites:


----------



## theDoctorisIn

It's bad form to gloat.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

I look forward to the next Liberal bitchslapping.  then we'll see just how "gracious" this traitorous scum really are.


----------



## candycorn

BorisTheAnimal said:


> I look forward to the next Liberal bitchslapping.  then we'll see just how "gracious" this traitorous scum really are.



If there is an upcoming bitch slapping, wouldn't that  prove elections are not rigged.


----------



## Zona

Synthaholic said:


> One of my favorites.



This picture is fantastic and pretty much says it all.

did you get this from Fox?  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOL


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

candycorn said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the next Liberal bitchslapping.  then we'll see just how "gracious" this traitorous scum really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is an upcoming bitch slapping, wouldn't that  prove elections are not rigged.
Click to expand...


Nope. It proves the American Electorate are not willing to turn the entire country into Detroit.


----------



## Zona

BorisTheAnimal said:


> I look forward to the next Liberal bitchslapping.  then we'll see just how "gracious" this traitorous scum really are.



See me post above please.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

Zona said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is fantastic and pretty much says it all.
> 
> did you get this from Fox?  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOL
Click to expand...

That only points to the level of Leftist indoctrination.


----------



## TheOldSchool

BEST THREAD EVA!!!!


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

Zona said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the next Liberal bitchslapping.  then we'll see just how "gracious" this traitorous scum really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See me post above please.
Click to expand...

So you advocate one party Democrat rule?  How well is that working in *DETROIT?!?!?!*


----------



## Zona

Sarah G said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved for posterity.
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION]....I cant say this enough.  YOU REALLY LOOK LIKE A MORON HERE.  You really do.

Thanks for the laugh.  USMB, thank you for keeping all these idiotic threads for us to laugh at.  

Again, [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION], you look dumb here.  Really really really dumb.


----------



## Zona

TheOldSchool said:


> BEST THREAD EVA!!!!



Yessssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamooth

BorisTheAnimal said:


> I look forward to the next Liberal bitchslapping.  then we'll see just how "gracious" this traitorous scum really are.



Look everyone, an internet tough guy! Don't he just make you get all tingly?


----------



## Missourian

Synthaholic said:


> One of my favorites.




Collegiate liberal indoctrination sticks...I think that's been well established.


----------



## candycorn

BorisTheAnimal said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the next Liberal bitchslapping.  then we'll see just how "gracious" this traitorous scum really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is an upcoming bitch slapping, wouldn't that  prove elections are not rigged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. It proves the American Electorate are not willing to turn the entire country into Detroit.
Click to expand...

Yeah but your excuse for Obama's total annihilation of Romney was voter fraud.  Are we to believe that they forgot how to rig elections in 2 years?  Either they did or Obama's incredible victory was authentic.


----------



## candycorn

Missourian said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collegiate liberal indoctrination sticks...I think that's been well established.
Click to expand...


Trailer park consevative indoctrination seems to stick too.


----------



## Missourian

State ranking by freedom...


*Rankings - Overall*

*1. North Dakota 
                                                                                    2. South Dakota                                                                                     
3. Tennessee                                                                                     
4. New Hampshire                                                                                     
5. Oklahoma                                                                                     
6. Idaho
7. Missouri  
8. Virginia 
9. Georgia 
                                                                                    10. Utah*
-
-
-
*40. Connecticut                                                                                     
41. Mississippi                                                                                     
42. West Virginia                                                                                     
43. Vermont                                                                                     
44. Maryland                                                                                     
45. Illinois                                                                                     
46. Rhode Island                                                                                     
47. Hawaii                                                                                     
48. New Jersey 
49. California                                                                                     
50. New York

Freedom in the 50 States 2013 | Overall Freedom | Mercatus Center
*


----------



## Missourian

candycorn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collegiate liberal indoctrination sticks...I think that's been well established.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trailer park consevative indoctrination seems to stick too.
Click to expand...



  Weak.


----------



## EriktheRed

candycorn said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is an upcoming bitch slapping, wouldn't that  prove elections are not rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It proves the American Electorate are not willing to turn the entire country into Detroit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but your excuse for Obama's total annihilation of Romney was voter fraud.  Are we to believe that they forgot how to rig elections in 2 years?  Either they did or Obama's incredible victory was authentic.
Click to expand...


You're so silly, candy. Voter fraud only oocurs when *wingnuts* lose, rembember?


----------



## P@triot

Zona said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved for posterity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION]....I cant say this enough.  YOU REALLY LOOK LIKE A MORON HERE.  You really do.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh.  USMB, thank you for keeping all these idiotic threads for us to laugh at.
> 
> Again, [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION], you look dumb here.  Really really really dumb.
Click to expand...


I look "dumb" for sharing FACTS? 

That was the EXACT report shared by the media that morning. Only a libtard (like [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION]) would consider sharing accurate information to be "dumb".

Again - [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION] - you *really* come across as a *MORON* here!


----------



## candycorn

EriktheRed said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It proves the American Electorate are not willing to turn the entire country into Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but your excuse for Obama's total annihilation of Romney was voter fraud.  Are we to believe that they forgot how to rig elections in 2 years?  Either they did or Obama's incredible victory was authentic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so silly, candy. Voter fraud only oocurs when *wingnuts* lose, rembember?
Click to expand...


Some on the left have the same affliction of course.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

Missourian said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collegiate liberal indoctrination sticks...I think that's been well established.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer park consevative indoctrination seems to stick too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Weak.
Click to expand...

Very.  When you consider cost of living expenses, what states again are more ideal??


----------



## candycorn

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer park consevative indoctrination seems to stick too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.  When you consider cost of living expenses, what states again are more ideal??
Click to expand...


It is cheaper to live in a trailer park than a high rise condominium, I will admit that.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

candycorn said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weak.
> 
> 
> 
> Very.  When you consider cost of living expenses, what states again are more ideal??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is cheaper to live in a trailer park than a high rise condominium, I will admit that.
Click to expand...


And not have to pay through the nose in taxes.


----------



## candycorn

BorisTheAnimal said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very.  When you consider cost of living expenses, what states again are more ideal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cheaper to live in a trailer park than a high rise condominium, I will admit that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not have to pay through the nose in taxes.
Click to expand...


And you don't have to worry about the meth lab 4 trailers over from blowing up too...


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

candycorn said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is cheaper to live in a trailer park than a high rise condominium, I will admit that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not have to pay through the nose in taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you don't have to worry about the meth lab 4 trailers over from blowing up too...
Click to expand...


Around here, that happens in the Southern Tier.  I live in the City of Buffalo myself.


----------



## Missourian

candycorn said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is cheaper to live in a trailer park than a high rise condominium, I will admit that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not have to pay through the nose in taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you don't have to worry about the meth lab 4 trailers over from blowing up too...
Click to expand...


How many meth lab trailers blew up four doors down when you lived in Houston?

Crime here is some of the lowest in the country.

I worry about meth labs a lot less than city folks worry about being robbed,  shot,  stabbed,  raped and mugged.


----------



## Missourian

P.S.  do you ever hear of anyone looking forward to retirement so they can move to the city...or up north.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Bump!!!


----------



## midcan5

Missourian said:


> P.S.  do you ever hear of anyone looking forward to retirement so they can move to the city...or up north.



Yes, lots do, Philadelphia's inner city is popular but can you afford it. Also the mountains, whether they be the Poconos, Vermont, Maine, New Hampshire are wonderful places to visit and live. What I find fascinating today is how many drive up here or farther north from Florida or states south each year. The simple fact is those who can afford to have homes or even rent in different locations are the well to do in our nation. Nothing wrong with that but I'd like to see lots of other Americans have the ability to do as we do.

*The beginning of this thread is funny, so many lived in a bubble so dense it really seemed Romney could win? If racism wasn't an issue the numbers would have been even more impressive. Hillary 2016.*


----------



## Synthaholic

Zona said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is fantastic and pretty much says it all.
> 
> did you get this from Fox?  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOL
Click to expand...

The small print at the bottom says Fox Business | Business News & Stock Quotes - Saving & Investing 

So the wingnuts can't argue with it.


----------



## Synthaholic

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the next Liberal bitchslapping.  then we'll see just how "gracious" this traitorous scum really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See me post above please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you advocate one party Democrat rule?  How well is that working in *DETROIT?!?!?!*
Click to expand...

Republicans took over, and two years later, it goes bankrupt!


----------



## Synthaholic

Missourian said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collegiate liberal indoctrination sticks...I think that's been well established.
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

Missourian said:


> State ranking by freedom...
> 
> 
> *Rankings - Overall*
> 
> *1. North Dakota
> 2. South Dakota
> 3. Tennessee
> 4. New Hampshire
> 5. Oklahoma
> 6. Idaho
> 7. Missouri
> 8. Virginia
> 9. Georgia
> 10. Utah*
> -
> -
> -
> *40. Connecticut
> 41. Mississippi
> 42. West Virginia
> 43. Vermont
> 44. Maryland
> 45. Illinois
> 46. Rhode Island
> 47. Hawaii
> 48. New Jersey
> 49. California
> 50. New York
> 
> Freedom in the 50 States 2013 | Overall Freedom | Mercatus Center
> *



Hey, if you can't trust the Mercatus Center, who can you trust?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I used FOX.


----------



## Synthaholic

EriktheRed said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It proves the American Electorate are not willing to turn the entire country into Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but your excuse for Obama's total annihilation of Romney was voter fraud.  Are we to believe that they forgot how to rig elections in 2 years?  Either they did or Obama's incredible victory was authentic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so silly, candy. Voter fraud only oocurs when *wingnuts* lose, rembember?
Click to expand...

Correct.  Even though the head of Diebold voting machines was a Bush Ranger (raised more than $100,000 for the Party).


----------



## Synthaholic

Missourian said:


> P.S.  do you ever hear of anyone looking forward to retirement so they can move to the city...or up north.


That's right - everyone dreams of retirement in...Missouri!  

"Honey, we'll just be a few hours from Branson!  Or Rush's birthplace!  Or the home of the Knights Of The Ku Klux Klan!"


----------



## candycorn

Synthaholic said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  do you ever hear of anyone looking forward to retirement so they can move to the city...or up north.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right - everyone dreams of retirement in...Missouri!
> 
> "Honey, we'll just be a few hours from Branson!  Or Rush's birthplace!  Or the home of the Knights Of The Ku Klux Klan!"
Click to expand...


Florida is where you want to retire.  Missouri is where you run out of gas on the way down there.


----------



## Missourian

candycorn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  do you ever hear of anyone looking forward to retirement so they can move to the city...or up north.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right - everyone dreams of retirement in...Missouri!
> 
> "Honey, we'll just be a few hours from Branson!  Or Rush's birthplace!  Or the home of the Knights Of The Ku Klux Klan!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Florida is where you want to retire.  Missouri is where you run out of gas on the way down there.
Click to expand...



Why would you run out of gas here?

We have some of the cheapest gas in the country!

 Illinois,  that's where you'll run out of gas.

                                                      South Carolina
                         3.200



                                                       Alabama
                         3.284



                                                       Mississippi
                         3.303



                                                       Arkansas
                         3.315



                                                       Tennessee
                         3.327



                                                       Oklahoma
                         3.351



                                                       Louisiana
                         3.381



                                                       Virginia
                         3.386



                                                       Texas
                         3.398



*Missouri*
                         3.401



                                                       Ohio
                         3.403



                                                       New Mexico
                         3.421



                                                       Kentucky
                         3.430



                                                       Indiana
                         3.435



                                                       Georgia
                         3.438



                                                       North Carolina
                         3.444



                                                       Arizona
                         3.449



                                                       New Jersey
                         3.465



                                                       Kansas
                         3.472



                                                       Michigan
                         3.477



                                                       Iowa
                         3.482



                                                       Minnesota
                         3.486



                                                       Florida
                         3.506



                                                       Colorado
                         3.517



                                                       Nebraska
                         3.532



                                                       Delaware
                         3.551



                                                       Wisconsin
                         3.560



                                                       Maryland
                         3.573



                                                       West Virginia
                         3.575



                                                       Pennsylvania
                         3.580



                                                       North Dakota
                         3.604



                                                       Wyoming
                         3.619



                                                       New Hampshire
                         3.637



                                                       Nevada
                         3.641



                                                       South Dakota
                         3.660



                                                       Illinois
                         3.668



                                                       Massachusetts
                         3.685



                                                       Montana
                         3.694



                                                       Maine
                         3.706



                                                       Utah
                         3.713



                                                       Vermont
                         3.733



                                                       Rhode Island
                         3.746



                                                       Washington DC
                         3.779



                                                       Oregon
                         3.793



                                                       Idaho
                         3.815



                                                       Washington
                         3.823



                                                       New York
                         3.844



                                                       California
                         3.876



                                                       Connecticut
                         3.912



                                                       Alaska
                         4.000



                                                       Hawaii
                         4.340


http://www.missourigasprices.com/Prices_Nationally.aspx


----------



## Missourian

And that's the metropolitan average price.

At my home station,  it's $3.18 a gallon.


http://www.missourigasprices.com/GasPriceSearch.aspx


----------



## Missourian

For the record...


*ST. LOUIS (KMOX) -* Missouri ranks high on the list of best states in which to retire.


Bankrate.com tackled the where should I retire question from a  unique angle. Instead of looking at the states with the best beach  access and golf courses, it weighed its findings on other more practical  issues: cost of living, crime rates, tax rates, access to medical care,  and average annual temperatures.


Taking all those factors into consideration, Missouri comes in as the  eleventh-best retirement state, ahead of Florida and Arizona. Illinois  is listed as number 20.


Missouri Ranks High on ?Best States for Retirement? List « CBS St. Louis
​


----------



## Old Rocks

Missourian said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not have to pay through the nose in taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't have to worry about the meth lab 4 trailers over from blowing up too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many meth lab trailers blew up four doors down when you lived in Houston?
> 
> Crime here is some of the lowest in the country.
> 
> I worry about meth labs a lot less than city folks worry about being robbed,  shot,  stabbed,  raped and mugged.
Click to expand...


Murder rate for Missouri for the last three years per 100,000, 6.1, 7.0, 6.5

For New York, 4.0, 4.5, 4.0

For Oregon, 2.1, 2.5, 2.3

For New Jersey, 4.2, 4.3, 3.7

Murder Rates Nationally and By State | Death Penalty Information Center


----------



## Old Rocks

Missourian said:


> For the record...
> 
> 
> *ST. LOUIS (KMOX) -* Missouri ranks high on the list of best states in which to retire.
> 
> 
> Bankrate.com tackled the where should I retire question from a  unique angle. Instead of looking at the states with the best beach  access and golf courses, it weighed its findings on other more practical  issues: cost of living, crime rates, tax rates, access to medical care,  and average annual temperatures.
> 
> 
> Taking all those factors into consideration, Missouri comes in as the  eleventh-best retirement state, ahead of Florida and Arizona. Illinois  is listed as number 20.
> 
> 
> Missouri Ranks High on ?Best States for Retirement? List « CBS St. Louis
> ​



Well, I highly reccomend you all retire to Missouri and Florida. And come out occasionly to visit us in Oregon, just don't stay.


----------



## Missourian

Old Rocks said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't have to worry about the meth lab 4 trailers over from blowing up too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many meth lab trailers blew up four doors down when you lived in Houston?
> 
> Crime here is some of the lowest in the country.
> 
> I worry about meth labs a lot less than city folks worry about being robbed,  shot,  stabbed,  raped and mugged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Murder rate for Missouri for the last three years per 100,000, 6.1, 7.0, 6.5
> 
> For New York, 4.0, 4.5, 4.0
> 
> For Oregon, 2.1, 2.5, 2.3
> 
> For New Jersey, 4.2, 4.3, 3.7
> 
> Murder Rates Nationally and By State | Death Penalty Information Center
Click to expand...



Murder rate Springfield, Missouri 

2011 --- 3.1 --- total murders?  5

2010 --- 7.0 --- total murders?  11

2009 --- 3.8 --- total murders?  6

Crime rate in Springfield, Missouri (MO): murders, rapes, robberies, assaults, burglaries, thefts, auto thefts, arson, law enforcement employees, police officers statistics


--------------------------------

My town (which will remain nameless)

2011 --- 0.0 --- total murders?  0

2010 --- 0.0 --- total murders?  0

2009 --- 10.2 -- total murders?  1

If you just looked at 2009,  my town would be the most dangerous looking place of all discussed.

Just proves the saying...there are liars,  damn dirty lowdown liars,  and  below them...statisticians.


----------



## Missourian

Old Rocks said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record...
> 
> *ST. LOUIS (KMOX) -* Missouri ranks high on the list of best states in which to retire.
> 
> 
> Bankrate.com tackled the where should I retire question from a  unique angle. Instead of looking at the states with the best beach  access and golf courses, it weighed its findings on other more practical  issues: cost of living, crime rates, tax rates, access to medical care,  and average annual temperatures.
> 
> 
> Taking all those factors into consideration, Missouri comes in as the  eleventh-best retirement state, ahead of Florida and Arizona. Illinois  is listed as number 20.
> 
> 
> Missouri Ranks High on ?Best States for Retirement? List « CBS St. Louis
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I highly reccomend you all retire to Missouri and Florida. And come out occasionly to visit us in Oregon, just don't stay.
Click to expand...



You don't have to worry about me on that score.

Y'alls woods ain't right.

Wrong birds,  wrong plants,  wrong trees.


----------



## Zona

Fuck  Missouri .

God bless.


----------



## Missourian

Missourian said:


> For the record...
> 
> *ST. LOUIS (KMOX) -* Missouri ranks high on the list of best states in which to retire.
> 
> 
> Bankrate.com tackled the where should I retire question from a  unique angle. Instead of looking at the states with the best beach  access and golf courses, it weighed its findings on other more practical  issues: cost of living, crime rates, tax rates, access to medical care,  and average annual temperatures.
> 
> 
> Taking all those factors into consideration, Missouri comes in as the  eleventh-best retirement state, ahead of Florida and Arizona. Illinois  is listed as number 20.
> 
> 
> Missouri Ranks High on ?Best States for Retirement? List « CBS St. Louis
> ​




^Better than Arizona.

U mad?


----------



## P@triot

Synthaholic said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> See me post above please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate one party Democrat rule?  How well is that working in *DETROIT?!?!?!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans took over, and two years later, it goes bankrupt!
Click to expand...


Republicans "took over"? Does anyone lie more than Synthia here? My God, why would you lie about something that is so easily verifiable?!?

Dumbocrats have had _total_ control of Detroit since the 1960's. And as always is the case with idiot Dumbocrat "Trickle Up Poverty" policy, they have collapsed Detroit.


----------



## P@triot

Zona said:


> Fuck  Missouri .
> 
> God bless.



Spoken like a true Dumbocrat ass-wipe whose been defeated with facts...


----------



## Agit8r

For some reason, when I see this discussion title, I associate "it locked up" with magical underwear.


----------



## P@triot

*Uh-oh!!! Undeniable proof on video that Obama brought his Chicago-style voter fraud to the national stage....*

[ame=http://youtu.be/nvMd96mVbmU]The "IRS Smoking Gun"? - Lois Lerner On Video 2010 - Rand Paul Weighs in On Hannity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P@triot

Rottweiler said:


> *Uh-oh!!! Undeniable proof on video that Obama brought his Chicago-style voter fraud to the national stage....*
> 
> The "IRS Smoking Gun"? - Lois Lerner On Video 2010 - Rand Paul Weighs in On Hannity - YouTube



*"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*

I fucking *LOVE* it when Dumbocrats are finally caught lying, cheating, and stealing!!!!


----------



## candycorn

Rottweiler said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Uh-oh!!! Undeniable proof on video that Obama brought his Chicago-style voter fraud to the national stage....*
> 
> The "IRS Smoking Gun"? - Lois Lerner On Video 2010 - Rand Paul Weighs in On Hannity - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
> 
> I fucking *LOVE* it when Dumbocrats are finally caught lying, cheating, and stealing!!!!
Click to expand...

Too bad it didn't happen.

Amazingly, during his total destruction of Romney and his supporters, you'd have us believe--and this takes a special type of brain damage on your part--that the "rigged" election left a Republican majority in the House when every one of those seats were on the ballot?  

Yeah...he only "rigged" the Presidential numbers.  

How much crack do you smoke before posting?  That is the only question left about you?


----------



## EriktheRed

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Uh-oh!!! Undeniable proof on video that Obama brought his Chicago-style voter fraud to the national stage....*
> 
> The "IRS Smoking Gun"? - Lois Lerner On Video 2010 - Rand Paul Weighs in On Hannity - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
> 
> I fucking *LOVE* it when Dumbocrats are finally caught lying, cheating, and stealing!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad it didn't happen.
> 
> Amazingly, during his total destruction of Romney and his supporters, you'd have us believe--and this takes a special type of brain damage on your part--that the "rigged" election left a Republican majority in the House when every one of those seats were on the ballot?
> 
> Yeah...he only "rigged" the Presidential numbers.
> 
> How much crack do you smoke before posting?  That is the only question left about you?
Click to expand...



You give drugs and/or brain damage on his part too much credit. He's just another example of an asshole RW troll who knows what he's posting is horseshit and is just enjoying pushing buttons.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Uh-oh!!! Undeniable proof on video that Obama brought his Chicago-style voter fraud to the national stage....*
> 
> The "IRS Smoking Gun"? - Lois Lerner On Video 2010 - Rand Paul Weighs in On Hannity - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
> 
> I fucking *LOVE* it when Dumbocrats are finally caught lying, cheating, and stealing!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad it didn't happen.
> 
> Amazingly, during his total destruction of Romney and his supporters, you'd have us believe--and this takes a special type of brain damage on your part--that the "rigged" election left a Republican majority in the House when every one of those seats were on the ballot?
> 
> Yeah...he only "rigged" the Presidential numbers.
> 
> How much crack do you smoke before posting?  That is the only question left about you?
Click to expand...


Uh, yeah stupid. The presidential numbers are the only ones he cares about. I mean, I know you believe he's a special kind of queer who sits in the White House staring at your picture and shedding tears about your needs & wants (you libtards actually do believe that) but the reality is, Obama doesn't give a fuck about anybody but Obama. That's why he leaves his own aunt toiling in poverty while he sits in tens of millions of dollars. That's why he left his own nephew to die, and why his brother had to call a CONSERVATIVE (Dinesh D'Souza) for the money to pay for his sons healthcare bills.

Remember, Obama looks at the president as a dictator (remember his dictator statement of "if congress won't act, I will" followed by unconstitutional abuses of executive order after executive order?) - he doesn't give a fuck about any other representative. Congress said "NO" to his asinine 'Dream Act' amnesty so he said "fuck you, I'm the king" and illegally granted it through an executive order.

What is this now, like the 400th time I've schooled you? Doesn't it ever become humiliating for you?


----------



## P@triot

EriktheRed said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
> 
> I fucking *LOVE* it when Dumbocrats are finally caught lying, cheating, and stealing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it didn't happen.
> 
> Amazingly, during his total destruction of Romney and his supporters, you'd have us believe--and this takes a special type of brain damage on your part--that the "rigged" election left a Republican majority in the House when every one of those seats were on the ballot?
> 
> Yeah...he only "rigged" the Presidential numbers.
> 
> How much crack do you smoke before posting?  That is the only question left about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You give drugs and/or brain damage on his part too much credit. He's just another example of an asshole RW troll who knows what he's posting is horseshit and is just enjoying pushing buttons.
Click to expand...


*It's on video!!!!!! All you can do is PRETEND like you don't see it because you're a parasite who would rather be a slave to government so you can live off of them than acknowledge the TRUTH...*


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Uh-oh!!! Undeniable proof on video that Obama brought his Chicago-style voter fraud to the national stage....*
> 
> The "IRS Smoking Gun"? - Lois Lerner On Video 2010 - Rand Paul Weighs in On Hannity - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
> 
> I fucking *LOVE* it when Dumbocrats are finally caught lying, cheating, and stealing!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad it didn't happen.
> 
> Amazingly, during his total destruction of Romney and his supporters, you'd have us believe--and this takes a special type of brain damage on your part--that the "rigged" election left a Republican majority in the House when every one of those seats were on the ballot?
> 
> Yeah...he only "rigged" the Presidential numbers.
> 
> How much crack do you smoke before posting?  That is the only question left about you?
Click to expand...


*(video) scoreboard*


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Uh-oh!!! Undeniable proof on video that Obama brought his Chicago-style voter fraud to the national stage....*
> 
> The "IRS Smoking Gun"? - Lois Lerner On Video 2010 - Rand Paul Weighs in On Hannity - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
> 
> I fucking *LOVE* it when Dumbocrats are finally caught lying, cheating, and stealing!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Too bad it didn't happen*.
> 
> Amazingly, during his total destruction of Romney and his supporters, you'd have us believe--and this takes a special type of brain damage on your part--that the "rigged" election left a Republican majority in the House when every one of those seats were on the ballot?
> 
> Yeah...he only "rigged" the Presidential numbers.
> 
> How much crack do you smoke before posting?  That is the only question left about you?
Click to expand...


*It "didn't happen"?!? 

It's fucking on video happening you fuck'n partisan-hack...*


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Too bad it didn't happen.



*"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*


----------



## candycorn

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
> 
> I fucking *LOVE* it when Dumbocrats are finally caught lying, cheating, and stealing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it didn't happen.
> 
> Amazingly, during his total destruction of Romney and his supporters, you'd have us believe--and this takes a special type of brain damage on your part--that the "rigged" election left a Republican majority in the House when every one of those seats were on the ballot?
> 
> Yeah...he only "rigged" the Presidential numbers.
> 
> How much crack do you smoke before posting?  That is the only question left about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah stupid. The presidential numbers are the only ones he cares about. I mean, I know you believe he's a special kind of queer who sits in the White House staring at your picture and shedding tears about your needs & wants (you libtards actually do believe that) but the reality is, Obama doesn't give a fuck about anybody but Obama. That's why he leaves his own aunt toiling in poverty while he sits in tens of millions of dollars. That's why he left his own nephew to die, and why his brother had to call a CONSERVATIVE (Dinesh D'Souza) for the money to pay for his sons healthcare bills.
Click to expand...





Rottweiler said:


> Remember, Obama looks at the president as a dictator (remember his dictator statement of "if congress won't act, I will" followed by unconstitutional abuses of executive order after executive order?) - he doesn't give a fuck about any other representative. Congress said "NO" to his asinine 'Dream Act' amnesty so he said "fuck you, I'm the king" and illegally granted it through an executive order.
> 
> What is this now, like the 400th time I've schooled you? Doesn't it ever become humiliating for you?



Not as humiliating as you having to live with yourself and the fact that you were on the losing end of 332-206.  


Yeah..he intentionally left a GOP majority in the house during a rigged election.  You're a professional idiot and now conspiracy whackjob.


----------



## candycorn

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
> 
> I fucking *LOVE* it when Dumbocrats are finally caught lying, cheating, and stealing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Too bad it didn't happen*.
> 
> Amazingly, during his total destruction of Romney and his supporters, you'd have us believe--and this takes a special type of brain damage on your part--that the "rigged" election left a Republican majority in the House when every one of those seats were on the ballot?
> 
> Yeah...he only "rigged" the Presidential numbers.
> 
> How much crack do you smoke before posting?  That is the only question left about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It "didn't happen"?!?
> 
> It's fucking on video happening you fuck'n partisan-hack...*
Click to expand...


Wow, if that is the case you should really file suit then bring charges or is your tin-foil hat on a bit too tight there?  

Let me guess, "the man" won't let you do it....


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Not as humiliating as you having to live with yourself and the fact that you were on the losing end of 332-206.
> 
> 
> Yeah..he intentionally left a GOP majority in the house during a rigged election.  You're a professional idiot and now conspiracy whackjob.



*So if Obama didn't rig ALL elections then he didn't rig ANY election? Is that your "argument"? Man, talk about a conspiracy whackjob! 

That's vintage libtard "logic" *


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Yeah...he only "rigged" the Presidential numbers.



*So if Obama didn't rig ALL elections then he didn't rig ANY election? Is that your "argument"? Man, talk about a conspiracy whackjob! 

Candycorn is a special kind of stupid with a special (and disturbing) kind of man-crush on Obama *


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Yeah..he intentionally left a GOP majority in the house during a rigged election.  You're a professional idiot and now conspiracy whackjob.



*Lets think about this logically for a minute (something Candyass is incapable of). According to him, there was no voter fraud in the election. It was all clean and fair.

Ok. Ok. So lets get this straight. In Candyass's mind, the American people voted for Republican's on such a massive level, they took a Super Majority from the Dumbocrats, but......... they voted to have the most radical Dumbocrat of them all in the White House? Uh? 

Americans vote overwhelmingly for conservatives to control Congress, but then they want the radical marxist as president?!!? 

Yes folks - Candyass really is that stupid.*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...he only "rigged" the Presidential numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So if Obama didn't rig ALL elections then he didn't rig ANY election? Is that your "argument"? Man, talk about a conspiracy whackjob!
> 
> Candycorn is a special kind of stupid with a special (and disturbing) kind of man-crush on Obama *
Click to expand...


Its not an argument its a fact. 

To make the claim that Obama won as a result of rigged elections absent any evidence is the epitome of rightwing partisan idiocy.


----------



## P@triot

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..he intentionally left a GOP majority in the house during a rigged election.  You're a professional idiot and now conspiracy whackjob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets think about this logically for a minute (something Candyass is incapable of). According to him, there was no voter fraud in the election. It was all clean and fair.
> 
> Ok. Ok. So lets get this straight. In Candyass's mind, the American people voted for Republican's on such a massive level, they took a Super Majority from the Dumbocrats, but......... they voted to have the most radical Dumbocrat of them all in the White House? Uh?
> 
> Americans vote overwhelmingly for conservatives to control Congress, but then they want the radical marxist as president?!!?
> 
> Yes folks - Candyass really is that stupid.*
Click to expand...


Even when he had a super majority, Obama had to illegally buy votes for Obamacare to get it to pass (the Louisiana Purchase and the Cornhusker Kickback), plus he had to threaten an Ohio representative (who ultimately lost re-election anyway).

But Candyass wants to make the case that when it comes to elections, suddenly Obama does it clean & fair, and the American people who voted overwhelmingly to stop Obama when it comes to Congress, inexplicably voted for Obama for president 

Man, it really takes a very special kind of stupid to support Obama (even by Dumbocrat standards)


----------



## EriktheRed

Ok, I take it back.


It looks like it *is* brain damage and/or drugs.


----------



## candycorn

EriktheRed said:


> Ok, I take it back.
> 
> 
> It looks like it *is* brain damage and/or drugs.



Yeah...

I hate to play the race card by since he's STILL bitching about something that so clearly didn't happen 10 months after the event, you are running out of other reasons why he continues to come up with excuses for Romney's abysmal failure.  I mean, there is hatred but at this point you are stressed to call it anything but the R word.

Oh well, now it's time to rub it in...

Did you know that Obama won both home states of the GOP ticket?  I mean, he won both MA and WI.  He actually won both of their home states.  And it gets worse for the GOP...Paul Ryan (remember him) is a congressman from Wisconsin.  Obama WON his district!!!!  

This was a total rout of the GOP.  5 million votes.


----------



## Old Rocks

Poor Rotten, he just cannot accept reality. The American Voters decided that people like Rotten were not what they wanted to be.


----------



## Euroconservativ

Synthaholic said:


> One of my favorites.



Even hyper-partisan folks like you can understand this:
- Individual human beings vote
- States do NOT vote


Let´s see...

_"The party of the uneducated"_

College graduate: 50-48 for Obama


_"The party of the old (angry) white men"_

Whites aged 30-44: 59-38 for Romney
Whites aged 45-64: 61-38 for Romney

White women: 56-42 for Romney (best in 28 years)


_"The party of southern whites"_

Romney won the white vote in 40 states. And the white men vote in 45 states.


_"The party of the ultra-rich"_

Family income (any race)
$50,000 - $99,999:  52-46 for Romney 
100,000 - $199,999: 54-44 for Romney
$200,000 - $249,999: 52-47 for Romney
$250,000 or more: 55-42 for Romney
60% of voters belong to families whose income is $50,000 or higher


----------



## Old Rocks

Euroconservativ said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even hyper-partisan folks like you can understand this:
> - Individual human beings vote
> - States do NOT vote
> 
> 
> Let´s see...
> 
> _"The party of the uneducated"_
> 
> College graduate: 50-48 for Obama
> 
> 
> _"The party of the old (angry) white men"_
> 
> Whites aged 30-44: 59-38 for Romney
> Whites aged 45-64: 61-38 for Romney
> 
> White women: 56-42 for Romney (best in 28 years)
> 
> 
> _"The party of southern whites"_
> 
> Romney won the white vote in 40 states. And the white men vote in 45 states.
> 
> 
> _"The party of the ultra-rich"_
> 
> Family income (any race)
> $50,000 - $99,999:  52-46 for Romney
> 100,000 - $199,999: 54-44 for Romney
> $200,000 - $249,999: 52-47 for Romney
> $250,000 or more: 55-42 for Romney
> 60% of voters belong to families whose income is $50,000 or higher
Click to expand...


Well, well. With all those numbers, here are the numbers that counted. 


Popular vote   Obama 65,910,457      Romney 60,932,795

Electorial vote   Obama 332    Romney 206


----------



## Synthaholic

Euroconservativ said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even hyper-partisan folks like you can understand this:
> - Individual human beings vote
> - States do NOT vote
> 
> 
> Let´s see...
> 
> _"The party of the uneducated"_
> 
> College graduate: 50-48 for Obama
> 
> 
> _"The party of the old (angry) white men"_
> 
> Whites aged 30-44: 59-38 for Romney
> Whites aged 45-64: 61-38 for Romney
> 
> White women: 56-42 for Romney (best in 28 years)
> 
> 
> _"The party of southern whites"_
> 
> Romney won the white vote in 40 states. And the white men vote in 45 states.
> 
> 
> _"The party of the ultra-rich"_
> 
> Family income (any race)
> $50,000 - $99,999:  52-46 for Romney
> 100,000 - $199,999: 54-44 for Romney
> $200,000 - $249,999: 52-47 for Romney
> $250,000 or more: 55-42 for Romney
> 60% of voters belong to families whose income is $50,000 or higher
Click to expand...

*


When washing your hood, add a cup of baking soda for extra freshness!*









.


----------



## P@triot

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...he only "rigged" the Presidential numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So if Obama didn't rig ALL elections then he didn't rig ANY election? Is that your "argument"? Man, talk about a conspiracy whackjob!
> 
> Candycorn is a special kind of stupid with a special (and disturbing) kind of man-crush on Obama *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not an argument its a fact.
> 
> To make the claim that Obama won as a result of rigged elections absent any evidence is the epitome of rightwing partisan idiocy.
Click to expand...


*The evidence is on video and posted here in this thread. Pretending you don't see it doesn't change the reality...*


----------



## candycorn

Rottweiler said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So if Obama didn't rig ALL elections then he didn't rig ANY election? Is that your "argument"? Man, talk about a conspiracy whackjob!
> 
> Candycorn is a special kind of stupid with a special (and disturbing) kind of man-crush on Obama *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not an argument its a fact.
> 
> To make the claim that Obama won as a result of rigged elections absent any evidence is the epitome of rightwing partisan idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The evidence is on video and posted here in this thread. Pretending you don't see it doesn't change the reality...*
Click to expand...


If you got the proof dickless, take it to court.  

If you don't got the proof, stay on an obscure message board and let us continue to laugh at your impotence.  

It happens to all guys at some point.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I take it back.
> 
> 
> It looks like it *is* brain damage and/or drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> I hate to play the race card by since he's STILL bitching about something that so clearly didn't happen 10 months after the event, you are running out of other reasons why he continues to come up with excuses for Romney's abysmal failure.  I mean, there is hatred but at this point you are stressed to call it anything but the R word.
> 
> Oh well, now it's time to rub it in...
> 
> Did you know that Obama won both home states of the GOP ticket?  I mean, he won both MA and WI.  He actually won both of their home states.  And it gets worse for the GOP...Paul Ryan (remember him) is a congressman from Wisconsin.  Obama WON his district!!!!
> 
> This was a total rout of the GOP.  5 million votes.
Click to expand...


Of course he "won" Ryan's district - that's what rigging an election does.

Let me ask you something, _stupid_. If the people of that district voted Paul Ryan in (and have for many years now), why would they vote _for_ Obama 

You're _really_ so stupid as to not comprehend that crowing about that is just presenting glaring evidence of voter fraud? The same people who vote Paul Ryan into Congress because he represents what they believe in suddenly turned 180 degrees and voted for Obama 

Holy shit are you one dumb mother fucker to not understand you are presenting some of the BEST evidence of voter fraud (not as good as this video mind you). Then again, tons of smug attitude and little intellect is the hallmark of the Dumbocrat.

Remember, WI is the same state in which one voting district during the Scott Walker re-call election had a 110% voter turn out. You can't have a 110% turn out....*ever* (think about stupid - then have one of your teachers explain it to you).


----------



## P@triot

Old Rocks said:


> Poor Rotten, he just cannot accept reality. The American Voters decided that people like Rotten were not what they wanted to be.



*"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not an argument its a fact.
> 
> To make the claim that Obama won as a result of rigged elections absent any evidence is the epitome of rightwing partisan idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The evidence is on video and posted here in this thread. Pretending you don't see it doesn't change the reality...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you got the proof* dickless, take it to court.
> 
> If you don't got the proof, stay on an obscure message board and let us continue to laugh at your impotence.
> 
> It happens to all guys at some point.
Click to expand...


"If"? I posted both the video and some of her quote right here stupid! 

Are you telling me you haven't figured out how to watch the video yet?

*"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*


----------



## candycorn

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The evidence is on video and posted here in this thread. Pretending you don't see it doesn't change the reality...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you got the proof* dickless, take it to court.
> 
> If you don't got the proof, stay on an obscure message board and let us continue to laugh at your impotence.
> 
> It happens to all guys at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If"? I posted both the video and some of her quote right here stupid!
> 
> Are you telling me you haven't figured out how to watch the video yet?
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
Click to expand...




If you got the proof, take it to court. Not some obscure message board with all of the other conspiracy whackjobs.  Take it to court, file suit, and prove your case.

Oh wait, you can't do that can you dickless?  

Oh well, you can't get it up...happens to all guys at some point.


----------



## candycorn

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I take it back.
> 
> 
> It looks like it *is* brain damage and/or drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> I hate to play the race card by since he's STILL bitching about something that so clearly didn't happen 10 months after the event, you are running out of other reasons why he continues to come up with excuses for Romney's abysmal failure.  I mean, there is hatred but at this point you are stressed to call it anything but the R word.
> 
> Oh well, now it's time to rub it in...
> 
> Did you know that Obama won both home states of the GOP ticket?  I mean, he won both MA and WI.  He actually won both of their home states.  And it gets worse for the GOP...Paul Ryan (remember him) is a congressman from Wisconsin.  Obama WON his district!!!!
> 
> This was a total rout of the GOP.  5 million votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he "won" Ryan's district - that's what rigging an election does.
> 
> Let me ask you something, _stupid_. If the people of that district voted Paul Ryan in (and have for many years now), why would they vote _for_ Obama
> 
> You're _really_ so stupid as to not comprehend that crowing about that is just presenting glaring evidence of voter fraud? The same people who vote Paul Ryan into Congress because he represents what they believe in suddenly turned 180 degrees and voted for Obama
> 
> Holy shit are you one dumb mother fucker to not understand you are presenting some of the BEST evidence of voter fraud (not as good as this video mind you). Then again, tons of smug attitude and little intellect is the hallmark of the Dumbocrat.
> 
> Remember, WI is the same state in which one voting district during the Scott Walker re-call election had a 110% voter turn out. You can't have a 110% turn out....*ever* (think about stupid - then have one of your teachers explain it to you).
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you got the proof* dickless, take it to court.
> 
> If you don't got the proof, stay on an obscure message board and let us continue to laugh at your impotence.
> 
> It happens to all guys at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If"? I posted both the video and some of her quote right here stupid!
> 
> Are you telling me you haven't figured out how to watch the video yet?
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got the proof, take it to court. Not some obscure message board with all of the other conspiracy whackjobs.  Take it to court, file suit, and prove your case.
> 
> Oh wait, you can't do that can you dickless?
> 
> Oh well, you can't get it up...happens to all guys at some point.
Click to expand...


First, what is with your (very uncomfortable) obsession with my dick?

Second, and more important, what the _fuck_ is wrong with the men in your family that you believe "all guys can't get it up"? 

I take it you became an angry libtard because your girlfriend left you for a real man like me who always has it ready and actually fucks her good?


----------



## P@triot

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I take it back.
> 
> 
> It looks like it *is* brain damage and/or drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> I hate to play the race card by since he's STILL bitching about something that so clearly didn't happen 10 months after the event, you are running out of other reasons why he continues to come up with excuses for Romney's abysmal failure.  I mean, there is hatred but at this point you are stressed to call it anything but the R word.
> 
> Oh well, now it's time to rub it in...
> 
> Did you know that Obama won both home states of the GOP ticket?  I mean, he won both MA and WI.  He actually won both of their home states.  And it gets worse for the GOP...Paul Ryan (remember him) is a congressman from Wisconsin.  Obama WON his district!!!!
> 
> This was a total rout of the GOP.  5 million votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he "won" Ryan's district - that's what rigging an election does.
> 
> Let me ask you something, _stupid_. If the people of that district voted Paul Ryan in (and have for many years now), why would they vote _for_ Obama
> 
> You're _really_ so stupid as to not comprehend that crowing about that is just presenting glaring evidence of voter fraud? The same people who vote Paul Ryan into Congress because he represents what they believe in suddenly turned 180 degrees and voted for Obama
> 
> Holy shit are you one dumb mother fucker to not understand you are presenting some of the BEST evidence of voter fraud (not as good as this video mind you). Then again, tons of smug attitude and little intellect is the hallmark of the Dumbocrat.
> 
> Remember, WI is the same state in which one voting district during the Scott Walker re-call election had a 110% voter turn out. You can't have a 110% turn out....*ever* (think about stupid - then have one of your teachers explain it to you).
Click to expand...


*Oops....my bad! It was not 110% voter turnout. It was 119%...

Jesus, Dumbocrats are so stupid, they can't even cheat right... *

Report: 119% Voter Turnout in Madison, WI


----------



## candycorn

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If"? I posted both the video and some of her quote right here stupid!
> 
> Are you telling me you haven't figured out how to watch the video yet?
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got the proof, take it to court. Not some obscure message board with all of the other conspiracy whackjobs.  Take it to court, file suit, and prove your case.
> 
> Oh wait, you can't do that can you dickless?
> 
> Oh well, you can't get it up...happens to all guys at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, what is with your (very uncomfortable) obsession with my dick?
> 
> Second, and more important, what the _fuck_ is wrong with the men in your family that you believe "all guys can't get it up"?
> 
> I take it you became an angry libtard because your girlfriend left you for a real man like me who always has it ready and actually fucks her good?
Click to expand...



If you have the proof, you be a man, stand up, take it to court, file suit instead of whining like a little bitch on a message board at 11:00 at night.  

If you don't have the proof, you continue with your impotent arguments trying to convince someone who tuned out long ago that there was fraud?  

Of course, you'd have to be a real man to actually stand up and take the consequences instead of the bitch-path you're used to.  I guess the lifetime spent on your knees is hard to shed, huh?


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you got the proof* dickless, take it to court.
> 
> If you don't got the proof, stay on an obscure message board and let us continue to laugh at your impotence.
> 
> It happens to all guys at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If"? I posted both the video and some of her quote right here stupid!
> 
> Are you telling me you haven't figured out how to watch the video yet?
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got the proof, take it to court. Not some obscure message board with all of the other conspiracy whackjobs.  Take it to court, file suit, and prove your case.
> 
> Oh wait, you can't do that can you dickless?
> 
> Oh well, you can't get it up...happens to all guys at some point.
Click to expand...


_Wow_ are you one scary stupid motherfucker. Apparently you are not aware that only the state can bring a criminal case to court. Citizens can bring civil trials junior, but NOT criminal (my God, Candyass is so amazingly ignorant it's almost like he's not real - it's just so hard to grasp that an American citizen could be this ignorant of their own laws and government )

And sadly, voting is not the only sector that Obama has illegally abused his power. The attorney genera lEric Holder swallows almost as many of Obama's loads as you do. He will never bring a case against Obama or any member of his administration.


----------



## candycorn

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If"? I posted both the video and some of her quote right here stupid!
> 
> Are you telling me you haven't figured out how to watch the video yet?
> 
> *"Everybody is screaming at us - fix it now before the election!!! Can't you see how much these people are spending" - Lois Lerner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got the proof, take it to court. Not some obscure message board with all of the other conspiracy whackjobs.  Take it to court, file suit, and prove your case.
> 
> Oh wait, you can't do that can you dickless?
> 
> Oh well, you can't get it up...happens to all guys at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Wow_ are you one scary stupid motherfucker. Apparently you are not aware that only the state can bring a criminal case to court. Citizens can bring civil trials junior, but NOT criminal.
> 
> And sadly, voting is not the only sector that Obama has illegally abused his power. The attorney genera lEric Holder swallows almost as many of Obama's loads as you do. He will never bring a case against Obama or any member of his administration.
Click to expand...



So you're admitting you're totally powerless to do anything.     

God it must suck being you; so impotent, so angry, so owned, so pwned...    

Wait, you could take your proof to a state AG and have him bring suit...since you have proof and everything.  Right?  

Oh wait, you won't do that either...you're totally *impotent.*

It happens to all guys at some point...it just seems to happen to you every day.


----------



## candycorn




----------



## Synthaholic

Oh, they mad!


----------



## JoeB131

Rottweiler said:


> [
> 
> Of course he "won" Ryan's district - that's what rigging an election does.
> 
> Let me ask you something, _stupid_. If the people of that district voted Paul Ryan in (and have for many years now), why would they vote _for_ Obama
> 
> You're _really_ so stupid as to not comprehend that crowing about that is just presenting glaring evidence of voter fraud? The same people who vote Paul Ryan into Congress because he represents what they believe in suddenly turned 180 degrees and voted for Obama
> 
> Holy shit are you one dumb mother fucker to not understand you are presenting some of the BEST evidence of voter fraud (not as good as this video mind you). Then again, tons of smug attitude and little intellect is the hallmark of the Dumbocrat.
> 
> Remember, WI is the same state in which one voting district during the Scott Walker re-call election had a 110% voter turn out. You can't have a 110% turn out....*ever* (think about stupid - then have one of your teachers explain it to you).



Uh, the same people in that district picked Obama over Romney.  They also picked Ryan over a non-entity named Rob Zebran.  

Who is Rob Zebran?  Good question.  He's not Barack Obama.  

Two different choices, two different results.


----------



## Toro

Also, Kerry won Ohio but Bush and Diebold stole the election. 


Remember that one?


----------



## candycorn

JoeB131 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Of course he "won" Ryan's district - that's what rigging an election does.
> 
> Let me ask you something, _stupid_. If the people of that district voted Paul Ryan in (and have for many years now), why would they vote _for_ Obama
> 
> You're _really_ so stupid as to not comprehend that crowing about that is just presenting glaring evidence of voter fraud? The same people who vote Paul Ryan into Congress because he represents what they believe in suddenly turned 180 degrees and voted for Obama
> 
> Holy shit are you one dumb mother fucker to not understand you are presenting some of the BEST evidence of voter fraud (not as good as this video mind you). Then again, tons of smug attitude and little intellect is the hallmark of the Dumbocrat.
> 
> Remember, WI is the same state in which one voting district during the Scott Walker re-call election had a 110% voter turn out. You can't have a 110% turn out....*ever* (think about stupid - then have one of your teachers explain it to you).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, the same people in that district picked Obama over Romney.  They also picked Ryan over a non-entity named Rob Zebran.
> 
> Who is Rob Zebran?  Good question.  He's not Barack Obama.
> 
> Two different choices, two different results.
Click to expand...


Actually, it looks like Ryan was installed due to voter fraud since Wisconsin is a blue state.  <sarcasm off>

The GOP seems to have a problem with people with multi-track minds and those who can have two thoughts in their head at the same time.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> If you got the proof, take it to court. Not some obscure message board with all of the other conspiracy whackjobs.  Take it to court, file suit, and prove your case.
> 
> Oh wait, you can't do that can you *dickless*?
> 
> Oh well, you *can't get it up*...happens to all guys at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Wow_ are you one scary stupid motherfucker. Apparently you are not aware that only the state can bring a criminal case to court. Citizens can bring civil trials junior, but NOT criminal.
> 
> And sadly, voting is not the only sector that Obama has illegally abused his power. The attorney genera lEric Holder swallows almost as many of Obama's loads as you do. He will never bring a case against Obama or any member of his administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're admitting you're totally powerless to do anything.
> 
> God it must suck being you; so *impotent*, so angry, so owned, so pwned...
> 
> Wait, you could take your proof to a state AG and have him bring suit...since you have proof and everything.  Right?
> 
> Oh wait, you won't do that either...you're totally *impotent.*
> 
> It happens to all guys at some point...it just seems to happen to you every day.
Click to expand...


*We now see why you are so angry all the time.... *


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Of course he "won" Ryan's district - that's what rigging an election does.
> 
> Let me ask you something, _stupid_. If the people of that district voted Paul Ryan in (and have for many years now), why would they vote _for_ Obama
> 
> You're _really_ so stupid as to not comprehend that crowing about that is just presenting glaring evidence of voter fraud? The same people who vote Paul Ryan into Congress because he represents what they believe in suddenly turned 180 degrees and voted for Obama
> 
> Holy shit are you one dumb mother fucker to not understand you are presenting some of the BEST evidence of voter fraud (not as good as this video mind you). Then again, tons of smug attitude and little intellect is the hallmark of the Dumbocrat.
> 
> Remember, WI is the same state in which one voting district during the Scott Walker re-call election had a 110% voter turn out. You can't have a 110% turn out....*ever* (think about stupid - then have one of your teachers explain it to you).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, the same people in that district picked Obama over Romney.  They also picked Ryan over a non-entity named Rob Zebran.
> 
> Who is Rob Zebran?  Good question.  He's not Barack Obama.
> 
> Two different choices, two different results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it looks like Ryan was installed due to voter fraud since Wisconsin is a blue state.  <sarcasm off>
> 
> The GOP seems to have a problem with people with multi-track minds and those who can have two thoughts in their head at the same time.
Click to expand...


And again we see Candyass trying desperately to explain away voter fraud and failing (like his cock apparently ) miserably.

Can you explain how a voter can have "multi-track" minds and "two thoughts"? If you voted for Paul Ryan, you voted for a man who represents small, limited government, low taxes, and maximum freedom. Barack Obama represents the exact *opposite* of that.

Why would any human (who is not a schizophrenic Dumbocrat) cast votes for two opposing and conflicting views?!? Only a desperate asshole like you could say something so absurd.

*Face it, you're pissed off because in your frustration (not to mention profound ignorance), you went off half-cocked and made one of the strongest cases yet for voter fraud... *


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> If you have the proof, you be a man, stand up, take it to court, file suit instead of whining like a little bitch on a message board at 11:00 at night.



Why would I do that when it's much easier, much cheaper, and above all else - way more FUN to post the *facts* on USMB and watch you become the unhinged, ranting, dick-obsessed, lunatic that it has turned you into?

Facts cause Dumbocrats to become completely unhinged. I'm so close to pushing you over the edge and having you spend the rest of your useless life where you _belong_ - in an asylum (just think though - they will have professionals there around the clock that can help you learn to cope with that erectile dysfunction issue you've apparently been dealing with it).


----------



## P@triot

Toro said:


> Also, Kerry won Ohio but Bush and Diebold stole the election.
> 
> 
> Remember that one?



And.....so.....that makes it...._ok_?


----------



## Toro

Rottweiler said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Kerry won Ohio but Bush and Diebold stole the election.
> 
> 
> Remember that one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....so.....that makes it...._ok_?
Click to expand...


Confirmation bias is a very human trait, particularly amongst those with deeply held beliefs.


----------



## JoeB131

candycorn said:


> [
> 
> Actually, it looks like Ryan was installed due to voter fraud since Wisconsin is a blue state.  <sarcasm off>
> 
> The GOP seems to have a problem with people with multi-track minds and those who can have two thoughts in their head at the same time.



Very true. 

That there really could be people in the first district who wanted Ryan in Congress bringhing home the pork but not really wanting him anywhere near the nuclear weapons.  

I drive through that district a couple times a year.  It's mostly farms and people who need government handouts worse than any inner city dweller.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, the same people in that district picked Obama over Romney.  They also picked Ryan over a non-entity named Rob Zebran.
> 
> Who is Rob Zebran?  Good question.  He's not Barack Obama.
> 
> Two different choices, two different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it looks like Ryan was installed due to voter fraud since Wisconsin is a blue state.  <sarcasm off>
> 
> The GOP seems to have a problem with people with multi-track minds and those who can have two thoughts in their head at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again we see Candyass trying desperately to explain away voter fraud and failing (like his cock apparently ) miserably.
> 
> Can you explain how a voter can have "multi-track" minds and "two thoughts"? If you voted for Paul Ryan, you voted for a man who represents small, limited government, low taxes, and maximum freedom. Barack Obama represents the exact *opposite* of that.
> 
> Why would any human (who is not a schizophrenic Dumbocrat) cast votes for two opposing and conflicting views?!? Only a desperate asshole like you could say something so absurd.
> 
> *Face it, you're pissed off because in your frustration (not to mention profound ignorance), you went off half-cocked and made one of the strongest cases yet for voter fraud... *
Click to expand...


Yo.............FartSmeller.......................you DO realize that under a Republican named Bush Jr. (and his puppet master Cheney) that government grew to quite a large size?

Let's not forget all the regulations (for drug testing for welfare, for abortion clinic regulations, etc.) that the current teabaggers are trying to force on us?

Sorry, but the GOP is more about large government than the Dems ever thought about being.

But...................I guess that legislating morality takes a lot.


----------



## candycorn

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, the same people in that district picked Obama over Romney.  They also picked Ryan over a non-entity named Rob Zebran.
> 
> Who is Rob Zebran?  Good question.  He's not Barack Obama.
> 
> Two different choices, two different results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it looks like Ryan was installed due to voter fraud since Wisconsin is a blue state.  <sarcasm off>
> 
> The GOP seems to have a problem with people with multi-track minds and those who can have two thoughts in their head at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain how a voter can have "multi-track" minds and "two thoughts"?
Click to expand...

The ability to see both sides of an issue is the sign of a mature adult...you wouldn't understand there short-stack?


Rottweiler said:


> If you voted for Paul Ryan, you voted for a man who represents small, limited government, low taxes, and maximum freedom. Barack Obama represents the exact *opposite* of that.


Yeah, there was probably a lot of GOP voter fraud considering that Obama wins the state everytime he wants to....something must be keeping Ryan employed.

Or it could be that the voters in his district like him right where he is or knew that Romney was a disaster you couldn't trust.  



Rottweiler said:


> Why would any human (who is not a schizophrenic Dumbocrat) cast votes for two opposing and conflicting views?!? Only a desperate asshole like you could say something so absurd.


No; only an idiot like you can only see one side of an argument and think that someone must think only one way about something and not understand that what may make a person a desireable or even admired legislator would make them a weak President. It's a particularly Republican schism that has rendered you almost a non factor in the last 6 elections where you only won the popular vote..giggle...once.  



Rottweiler said:


> *Face it, you're pissed off because in your frustration (not to mention profound ignorance), you went off half-cocked and made one of the strongest cases yet for voter fraud... *



As stated, if you have the proof, file suit.  If not, join the 9/11 truthers in their marginal place in the world.  

You have to come to grips that a black man is president at some point...why not today?


----------



## Old Rocks

Poor ol' Rotten, just cannot accept the fact that as a prognosticator, he is unemployable. 

Face up to it, ol' boy, your side lost, and in all probability, will lose again.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Old Rocks said:


> Poor ol' Rotten, just cannot accept the fact that as a prognosticator, he is unemployable.
> 
> Face up to it, ol' boy, your side lost, and in all probability, will lose again.



Yep.  Sorry to tell the GOP, but if they keep going with the tea baggers, they're gonna lose a bunch in 2014.


----------



## J.E.D

Rottweiler said:


> Romney has it locked up!


----------



## AceRothstein

Rottweiler said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved for posterity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION]....I cant say this enough.  YOU REALLY LOOK LIKE A MORON HERE.  You really do.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh.  USMB, thank you for keeping all these idiotic threads for us to laugh at.
> 
> Again, [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION], you look dumb here.  Really really really dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look "dumb" for sharing FACTS?
> 
> That was the EXACT report shared by the media that morning. Only a libtard (like [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION]) would consider sharing accurate information to be "dumb".
> 
> Again - [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION] - you *really* come across as a *MORON* here!
Click to expand...


What media was that? There were never any polls showing Romney up in PA or WI.


----------



## Toro

AceRothstein said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION]....I cant say this enough.  YOU REALLY LOOK LIKE A MORON HERE.  You really do.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh.  USMB, thank you for keeping all these idiotic threads for us to laugh at.
> 
> Again, [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION], you look dumb here.  Really really really dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look "dumb" for sharing FACTS?
> 
> That was the EXACT report shared by the media that morning. Only a libtard (like [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION]) would consider sharing accurate information to be "dumb".
> 
> Again - [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION] - you *really* come across as a *MORON* here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What media was that? There were never any polls showing Romney up in PA or WI.
Click to expand...


IIRC, over the last 45 polls in PA, Obama was leading in 44 and 1 was tied.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would any human (who is not a schizophrenic Dumbocrat) cast votes for two opposing and conflicting views?!? Only a desperate asshole like you could say something so absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> No; only an idiot like you can only see one side of an argument and think that someone must think only one way about something and not understand that what may make a person a desireable or even admired legislator would make them a weak President. It's a particularly Republican schism that has rendered you almost a non factor in the last 6 elections where you only won the popular vote..giggle...once.
Click to expand...


Watching you back peddle because you proved voter fraud (and now regret it) is funning *hilarious*..... 

Even if you thought that Ryan would be a "weak president" - why would you vote for a man who is implementing socialism and pissing on the Constitution when that goes against everything Ryan voters believe in? 

Sorry chief, just because you metaphorically got caught on camera with a dick up your ass here, doesn't mean you can throw any shit in the screen and hope it sticks to cover up your ass-fucked escapade! 

You slipped up in your ignorance and made the strongest case yet for voter fraud. _Own_ it, bitch...


----------



## JakeStarkey

We lost in GOP not because of unproven voter fraud, but because we were the minority.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> We lost in GOP not because of unproven voter fraud, but because we were the minority.



Jake, you're losing it. You sound like a Bodecca sock and just as unconvincing

Republican Moderates are a kiss of death in a national election


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank, the lunatics on election night were predicting a _massive _Romney landslide.

With a reactionary candidate supported by commie-loving reactionaries, the GOP would lose by 25 points.

This nonsense from the far far right has to stop if the GOP is to survive as a credible alternative to the Democrats.


----------



## candycorn

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank, the lunatics on election night were predicting a _massive _Romney landslide.
> 
> With a reactionary candidate supported by commie-loving reactionaries, the GOP would lose by 25 points.
> 
> This nonsense from the far far right has to stop if the GOP is to survive as a credible alternative to the Democrats.



When did the GOP transform from the party that likes little girls to the party that acts like little girls ?  

I've never seen so many  "manly men"  playing the poor little victim so often.  

As stated, if you have proof of voter fraud, bring it to the court system and overturn the results of the election.  If not, I'll take a box of thin mints there Jessica because you're nothing but a whiny little girl.


----------



## jasonnfree

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would any human (who is not a schizophrenic Dumbocrat) cast votes for two opposing and conflicting views?!? Only a desperate asshole like you could say something so absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> No; only an idiot like you can only see one side of an argument and think that someone must think only one way about something and not understand that what may make a person a desireable or even admired legislator would make them a weak President. It's a particularly Republican schism that has rendered you almost a non factor in the last 6 elections where you only won the popular vote..giggle...once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching you back peddle because you proved voter fraud (and now regret it) is funning *hilarious*.....
> 
> Even if you thought that Ryan would be a "weak president" - why would you vote for a man who is implementing socialism and pissing on the Constitution when that goes against everything Ryan voters believe in?
> 
> Sorry chief, just because you metaphorically got caught on camera with a dick up your ass here, doesn't mean you can throw any shit in the screen and hope it sticks to cover up your ass-fucked escapade!
> 
> You slipped up in your ignorance and made the strongest case yet for voter fraud. _Own_ it, bitch...
Click to expand...


*Romney has it locked up!!!*


----------



## Synthaholic

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We lost in GOP not because of unproven voter fraud, but because we were the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, you're losing it. You sound like a Bodecca sock and just as unconvincing
> 
> *Republican Moderates are a kiss of death in a national election*
Click to expand...



Wow.  This shows the extent of the extremist brainwashing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank has a problem understanding the fluke nature of 2010 and the elections, and he won't admit that when given a chance because of it, the reactionary far right instead of concentrating of jobs wanted to fight about the debt ceiling.  The put partisanship above patriotism, and they paid the price (and made the GOP as a whole pay the price) in 2012.

That will happen in 2014 if the mainstream of the GOP does not tell the far right, "Your time is over."


----------



## Synthaholic

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank has a problem understanding the fluke nature of 2010 and the elections, and he won't admit that when given a chance because of it, the reactionary far right instead of concentrating of jobs wanted to fight about the debt ceiling.  The put partisanship above patriotism, and they paid the price (and made the GOP as a whole pay the price) in 2012.
> 
> That will happen in 2014 if the mainstream of the GOP does not tell the far right, "Your time is over."


The only thing that happened in 2010 was Democrats not showing up to vote.

This has been proven again and again: Republicans did not vote in any larger numbers than usual in 2010.  They just weren't balanced by Democrats, making it look like a landslide change of public opinion in favor of Republicans.


----------



## peach174

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank has a problem understanding the fluke nature of 2010 and the elections, and he won't admit that when given a chance because of it, the reactionary far right instead of concentrating of jobs wanted to fight about the debt ceiling.  The put partisanship above patriotism, and they paid the price (and made the GOP as a whole pay the price) in 2012.
> 
> That will happen in 2014 if the mainstream of the GOP does not tell the far right, "Your time is over."
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that happened in 2010 was Democrats not showing up to vote.
> 
> This has been proven again and again: Republicans did not vote in any larger numbers than usual in 2010.  They just weren't balanced by Democrats, making it look like a landslide change of public opinion in favor of Republicans.
Click to expand...



The Dems did not lose by only 1% of Dems voters staying home.
They lost because the Majority of Americans did not want the New Health Care law.
The Majority did not want it then and they still do not want it now.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You can go ahead and post evidence if you want.

You will find that people in 2010 were pissed off about the economy not ACA or they would have sent majorities in 2010 and 2012 to finish it off.

The ACA is a done deal, unless the GOP sweeps next year but to do that, it would have to turn its back on the far right.  The mainstream of the GOP is not quite that far some seem to be saying.  But even with a sweep, BHO will veto.


----------



## peach174

It was both Jake.
The Economy is at the top, followed by the Health Care Law.


----------



## JakeStarkey

For many on the right, perhaps.  But the TPM failed all of us on the economy, and the American people have turned its collective back on the movement.  The ACA will remain.  I am curious to see how it will be amended in the future.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I see you are from SE Arizona.  I remember from my time at Ft Huachuca how stark most of the landscape was to the eye.  But Apacheria is incredibly beautiful.  Tombstone and Bisbee were quite fascinating.


----------



## jasonnfree

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank has a problem understanding the fluke nature of 2010 and the elections, and he won't admit that when given a chance because of it, the reactionary far right instead of concentrating of jobs wanted to fight about the debt ceiling.  The put partisanship above patriotism, and they paid the price (and made the GOP as a whole pay the price) in 2012.
> 
> That will happen in 2014 if the mainstream of the GOP does not tell the far right, "Your time is over."
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that happened in 2010 was Democrats not showing up to vote.
> 
> This has been proven again and again: Republicans did not vote in any larger numbers than usual in 2010.  They just weren't balanced by Democrats, making it look like a landslide change of public opinion in favor of Republicans.
Click to expand...


Remember these are the geniuses that said that Romney had it locked up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I was listening to these 'geniuses' here at party HQ on South Temple on election day and night.  "Oh, it is going to be a Romney landside."

The far right will not listen to common sense, cannot critically think, will not objectively evaluate empirical data.

Well, no more.  The Salt Lake County chair talked stupidly about the Democratic district attorney two weeks ago and got his ass kicked by GOP leaders: rightfully so.


----------



## Old Rocks

JakeStarkey said:


> I was listening to these 'geniuses' here at party HQ on South Temple on election day and night.  "Oh, it is going to be a Romney landside."
> 
> The far right will not listen to common sense, cannot critically think, will not objectively evaluate empirical data.
> 
> Well, no more.  The Salt Lake County chair talked stupidly about the Democratic district attorney two weeks ago and got his ass kicked by GOP leaders: rightfully so.



Well, it's about time that the adults in the GOP take control again. Here in Oregon, it is going in the opposite direction. Our present GOP chair is a total fruitloop, head of the OISM. Very strange phenomonem considering the GOP gave us one of our most beloved govenors, Tom McCall.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Old Rocks said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was listening to these 'geniuses' here at party HQ on South Temple on election day and night.  "Oh, it is going to be a Romney landside."
> 
> The far right will not listen to common sense, cannot critically think, will not objectively evaluate empirical data.
> 
> Well, no more.  The Salt Lake County chair talked stupidly about the Democratic district attorney two weeks ago and got his ass kicked by GOP leaders: rightfully so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's about time that the adults in the GOP take control again. Here in Oregon, it is going in the opposite direction. Our present GOP chair is a total fruitloop, head of the OISM. Very strange phenomonem considering the GOP gave us one of our most beloved govenors, Tom McCall.
Click to expand...


That may be because Oregon U is affectionately and not so affectionately called Earth Mother University, and the leaders of that way leftist group is disdained by all GOP there but really hated by the far reactionary right, so anything Dem is wrong and anything not extreme is not Republican enough.

Good luck.


----------



## JoeB131

The underlying problem here is that Conservatives can say with an absolutely straight face that Romney wasn't one of them, so that's why he lost.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The far right truly does that: "Romney was not really a conservative."

The reactionary right has it backwards of course: the mainstream GOP abhors the far right.


----------



## Old Rocks

Missourian said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record...
> 
> *ST. LOUIS (KMOX) -* Missouri ranks high on the list of best states in which to retire.
> 
> 
> Bankrate.com tackled the where should I retire question from a  unique angle. Instead of looking at the states with the best beach  access and golf courses, it weighed its findings on other more practical  issues: cost of living, crime rates, tax rates, access to medical care,  and average annual temperatures.
> 
> 
> Taking all those factors into consideration, Missouri comes in as the  eleventh-best retirement state, ahead of Florida and Arizona. Illinois  is listed as number 20.
> 
> 
> Missouri Ranks High on ?Best States for Retirement? List « CBS St. Louis
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I highly reccomend you all retire to Missouri and Florida. And come out occasionly to visit us in Oregon, just don't stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to worry about me on that score.
> 
> Y'alls woods ain't right.
> 
> Wrong birds,  wrong plants,  wrong trees.
Click to expand...


Well, drove down the Ozarks, have to admit that you have a whole lot more differant kinds of trees than we do. All kind of little, though. Kind of skimpy on animals, too. Here in Oregon we have deer, elk, antelope, bighorn sheep, mountain goat, moose, and buffalo. Abundant wild turkey on both sides of the state, as well as pheasants, several kinds of grouse, chukars, and buku kinds of ducks and geese.

Don't have anything like your lightning bugs. Westside can match you on poison oak. The only kind of poisones snakes we have a side winder rattlesnakes. You definately have us beat on that score. Fewer mosquitoes because the eastside has so much high desert.

But I like Missouri, just not as well as Oregon.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I prefer NW Arkansas to the forests of SW Oregon I must admit.

However . . . fishing for steelhead on the Rogue River is a greater hoot than fishing for trout on the White.


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeB131 said:


> The underlying problem here is that Conservatives can say with an absolutely straight face that Romney wasn't one of them, so that's why he lost.


Yet, they were utterly impotent in preventing Romney's ascension.

Which proves again that the teabaggers are an ineffectual special interest group, with limited support.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Black_Label

I love these old thread where the right wing idiots though Willard was going to win in a landslide. It brings hours of lulz


----------



## Katzndogz

As we now know, Romney should have had it locked up.  Instead we will be involved in a war for obama's vanity.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> *As we now know, Romney should have had it locked up.*  Instead we will be involved in a war for obama's vanity.



Meaning?


----------



## Katzndogz

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As we now know, Romney should have had it locked up.*  Instead we will be involved in a war for obama's vanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning?
Click to expand...


You really like me don't you?  I can't recall the last person that paid me this much attention.   I should be flattered but I really just find it a bit creepy.


----------



## jwoodie

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As we now know, Romney should have had it locked up.*  Instead we will be involved in a war for obama's vanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning?
Click to expand...


Syria.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Katzndogz said:


> As we now know, Romney should have had it locked up.  Instead we will be involved in a war for obama's vanity.



Romney would have sought a strike against Syria as well; as would McCain. 

Dont be so naïve.


----------



## Ropey

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we now know, Romney should have had it locked up.  Instead we will be involved in a war for obama's vanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney would have sought a strike against Syria as well; as would McCain.
> 
> Don&#8217;t be so naïve.
Click to expand...




It's not naivety. It's politics and President Obama has made another waffling mess.


----------



## Indofred

elvis said:


> Chickens before they hatch....
> 
> Pride cometh....
> 
> Etc etc



Prophetic.


----------



## Dot Com

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As we now know, Romney should have had it locked up.*  Instead we will be involved in a war for obama's vanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really like me don't you?  I can't recall the last person that paid me this much attention.   I should be flattered but I really just find it a bit creepy.
Click to expand...


I find your eXtreme rw zaniness, that you exhibit here daily, EXTREMELY creepy  BTW- I thought you said you were an attorney and worked "for" people who aren't American &/or white. Do they approve of your net-surfing at 10 am on a Thursday given you work "for" them?


----------



## bodecea

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we now know, Romney should have had it locked up.  Instead we will be involved in a war for obama's vanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney would have sought a strike against Syria as well; as would McCain.
> 
> Dont be so naïve.
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## bodecea

This has to be one of my all time fav threads by Rottweiler!


----------



## candycorn

bodecea said:


> This has to be one of my all time fav threads by Rottweiler!



It's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Its either this or talk about Obama's skill as a world leader


----------



## candycorn

332-206.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"Congress drew the red line" -- Barack Sissyfag


----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## rightwinger

If it wasn't for "free stuff", the liberal media and fixed elections, Romney would have won


----------



## EriktheRed

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Congress drew the red line" -- Barack Sissyfag





It's ok, we understand.


----------



## candycorn

EriktheRed said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Congress drew the red line" -- Barack Sissyfag
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, we understand.
Click to expand...


Nice!.


----------



## EriktheRed

candycorn said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Congress drew the red line" -- Barack Sissyfag
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, we understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice!.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing for a good many on here 2004 seems like a loooooong time ago.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Barry nuclear combat toe to toe with the Roosskies Obama


----------



## EriktheRed

CrusaderFrank said:


> Barry nuclear combat toe to toe with the Roosskies Obama





^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Case in point.


----------



## candycorn

332-206


  
    ​


----------



## Seawytch

candycorn said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the record,  the only pollster that had Romney winning was Dick Morris.   In case you missed it, he is no longer on TV,  his credibility is zero, he is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION] thinks you're full of shit:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/election-forums/255653-romney-has-it-locked-up.html
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - Romney was owning Obama when I made that post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


So does the polling averages...

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2012/president/us/general_election_romney_vs_obama-1171.html


----------



## ABikerSailor

The only reason he was ahead in the polls is because the right wing did their own polls that agreed with the numbers they thought it should (or................they only polled Republicans).

Same reason Ted Cruz has a poll that shows himself still being popular.  They only poll the base, and in Cruz's case, only the part of the base that agrees with him (i.e. the teabaggers).


----------



## TheOldSchool

Where is Mitt Romney now?








Seems to me like he should be thankful he's not in Obama's shoes right now!


----------



## Synthaholic

^^^Mitt, riding bitch.

He looks so comfortable in the role.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Synthaholic said:


> ^^^Mitt, riding bitch.
> 
> He looks so comfortable in the role.



True.  But ask yourself synth, wouldn't you rather be riding bitch on that jet-ski instead of whatever you're going to be doing tomorrow?


----------



## JoeB131

Synthaholic said:


> ^^^Mitt, riding bitch.
> 
> He looks so comfortable in the role.



Yeah, but he's usually doing it with the Koch Brothers.

Or maybe Monson...


----------



## BDBoop

Well, what a fun thread! Makes me wish I actually HAD been here during the election.


----------



## candycorn

TheOldSchool said:


> Where is Mitt Romney now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me like he should be thankful he's not in Obama's shoes right now!



I know I am--happy I'm not in Obama's shoes.    What a shitty job--the POTUS.


----------



## candycorn

Synthaholic said:


> ^^^Mitt, riding bitch.
> 
> He looks so comfortable in the role.



From my mind to your keyboard...spooky.


----------



## candycorn

BDBoop said:


> Well, what a fun thread! Makes me wish I actually HAD been here during the election.



In this one rare case, I wasn't just bringing it up to rub [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION] 's nose in it.  Another moron on another thread, [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] ,said that no pollster other than Morris had Obama losing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

candycorn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what a fun thread! Makes me wish I actually HAD been here during the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this one rare case, I wasn't just bringing it up to rub [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION] 's nose in it.  Another moron on another thread, [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] ,said that no pollster other than Morris had Obama losing.
Click to expand...


Another example of the delusions of the reactionary far right.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what a fun thread! Makes me wish I actually HAD been here during the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this one rare case, I wasn't just bringing it up to rub [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION] 's nose in it.  Another moron on another thread, [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] ,said that no pollster other than Morris had Obama losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another example of the delusions of the reactionary far right.
Click to expand...


Jake is happy his guy got reelected


----------



## JakeStarkey

Crusader loves his Dear Leader, for sure.


----------



## Billo_Really

How bout a little Obama/Romney debate?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX_1B0w7Hzc]Barack Obama vs Mitt Romney. Epic Rap Battles Of History Season 2. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## decker

candycorn said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if romney wins pa and wi then he win by miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I AM NOT A CONCERN TROLL!!!!!" decker stayed around a couple days to pout out some "I'm concerned about how Obama is so doomed because he won" posts, and then vanished. No posts since Nov. 9.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was JRK...he's just mentally ill enough to try something like that.
Click to expand...


I am not a concern troll and i took a break from this board after the election as i was busy doing other things such as living a life

pathetic you go down route without any shed of evidence.


----------



## Dot Com

decker's back  You AREN'T a concern troll?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Of course Decker is a concern troll but a better one than Neotrotsky.


----------



## candycorn

Dot Com said:


> decker's back  You AREN'T a concern troll?



He reminds me of "PAT" on SNL...the androgynous he/she with the consant "whoaaaaa"


----------



## decker

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course Decker is a concern troll but a better one than Neotrotsky.



fuck of with that. I have never been a concern troll. Its sadly shows you can,t take someone who wants to not take sides and instead have a intellegent debate. so you resort to this wum as it suits your lack of debating skills


----------



## decker

candycorn said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> decker's back  You AREN'T a concern troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of "PAT" on SNL...the androgynous he/she with the consant "whoaaaaa"
Click to expand...



What a pathetic thing that your unable to debate and instead keep this up without any shed of evidence. Not one. When someone disagrees with you on a internet forum you resort to this sad wum.

Instead why don,t we have a calm and sensiable debate about issues facing your and my country issues. We can agree and disagree on things but yet no resort to name calling

its beneth you,


----------



## decker

Dot Com said:


> decker's back  You AREN'T a concern troll?



Nope never have been and it bollocks. I just thought romney would win the election last year and so people wrongly accused me of being a concern troll. the whole promblem with this forum is it seem you either have to be biased on either the left or right and if your not and more in the middle like me then people resort to lazy name calling. Their brains are not smart enough to deal with some not obsssed with taking sides.

pathetic really.  I think this is a issue in both here in the uk and in the states . People who are unable to have serious calm debate with each other on the internet because it far to hard for people to do.


----------



## candycorn

decker said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> decker's back  You AREN'T a concern troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of "PAT" on SNL...the androgynous he/she with the consant "whoaaaaa"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a pathetic thing that your unable to debate and instead keep this up without any shed of evidence. Not one. When someone disagrees with you on a internet forum you resort to this sad wum.
> 
> Instead why don,t we have a calm and sensiable debate about issues facing your and my country issues. We can agree and disagree on things but yet no resort to name calling
> 
> its beneth you,
Click to expand...


I've run your message through Google translator; it doesn't recognize your language.

Sorry.


----------



## decker

candycorn said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of "PAT" on SNL...the androgynous he/she with the consant "whoaaaaa"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pathetic thing that your unable to debate and instead keep this up without any shed of evidence. Not one. When someone disagrees with you on a internet forum you resort to this sad wum.
> 
> Instead why don,t we have a calm and sensiable debate about issues facing your and my country issues. We can agree and disagree on things but yet no resort to name calling
> 
> its beneth you,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've run your message through Google translator; it doesn't recognize your language.
> 
> Sorry.
Click to expand...


Why do you have to be so abusive. Why the hate from you to me. Why can,t you have the ability to debate me in a calm and measured way.

Your trolling is done because your scared of someone coming on this forum who does not throw insults back at you. This is not the flame zone. This is forum where people should behave like grown adults and debate with each other. I am sure americans are mostly not like yourself and can do that.


----------



## Dot Com

decker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Decker is a concern troll but a better one than Neotrotsky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck of with that. I have never been a concern troll. Its sadly shows you can,t take someone who wants to not take sides and instead have a intellegent debate. so you resort to this wum as it suits your lack of debating skills
Click to expand...

you make a good point. 


decker said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> decker's back  You AREN'T a concern troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope never have been and it bollocks. I just thought romney would win the election last year and so people wrongly accused me of being a concern troll. the whole promblem with this forum is it seem you either have to be biased on either the left or right and if your not and more in the middle like me then people resort to lazy name calling. Their brains are not smart enough to deal with some not obsssed with taking sides.
> 
> pathetic really.  I think this is a issue in both here in the uk and in the states . People who are unable to have serious calm debate with each other on the internet because it far to hard for people to do.
Click to expand...


well, welcome back.


----------



## AceRothstein

Everyone's favorite concern troll is back!  Welcome back decker!


----------



## JakeStarkey

decker said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pathetic thing that your unable to debate and instead keep this up without any shed of evidence. Not one. When someone disagrees with you on a internet forum you resort to this sad wum.
> 
> Instead why don,t we have a calm and sensiable debate about issues facing your and my country issues. We can agree and disagree on things but yet no resort to name calling
> 
> its beneth you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've run your message through Google translator; it doesn't recognize your language.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you have to be so abusive. Why the hate from you to me. Why can,t you have the ability to debate me in a calm and measured way.
> 
> Your trolling is done because your scared of someone coming on this forum who does not throw insults back at you. This is not the flame zone. This is forum where people should behave like grown adults and debate with each other. I am sure americans are mostly not like yourself and can do that.
Click to expand...


Decker, a patient minute, please.

No one "hates" you, only having fun with you.

However, several do believe you are a son of Concern Troll.

You best grow a thick skin if you wish to play here.


----------



## Dot Com

JakeStarkey said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've run your message through Google translator; it doesn't recognize your language.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to be so abusive. Why the hate from you to me. Why can,t you have the ability to debate me in a calm and measured way.
> 
> Your trolling is done because your scared of someone coming on this forum who does not throw insults back at you. This is not the flame zone. This is forum where people should behave like grown adults and debate with each other. I am sure americans are mostly not like yourself and can do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decker, a patient minute, please.
> 
> No one "hates" you, only having fun with you.
> 
> However, several do believe you are a son of Concern Troll.
> 
> You best grow a thick skin if you wish to play here.
Click to expand...


yeah decker. Take one side or the other & stop trying to be a self-appointed arbitrator.


----------



## Toro

What's a concern troll?


----------



## JoeB131

It's a troll that's really concerned.


----------



## Hoffstra

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



yeah, how'd that work out for ya?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Mittens had good poll showings much like Cruz (who financed his own poll to show he's doing good) had good poll showings.

Too bad for Mittens that his poll was wrong.  Cruz is going to find this out shortly.

Sorry, but the GOP is responsible for the shutdown, and if we go past the deficit ceiling, it's going to be their fault as well.

Good luck to Cruz in his next election.


----------



## decker

Dot Com said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Decker is a concern troll but a better one than Neotrotsky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck of with that. I have never been a concern troll. Its sadly shows you can,t take someone who wants to not take sides and instead have a intellegent debate. so you resort to this wum as it suits your lack of debating skills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make a good point.
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> decker's back  You AREN'T a concern troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope never have been and it bollocks. I just thought romney would win the election last year and so people wrongly accused me of being a concern troll. the whole promblem with this forum is it seem you either have to be biased on either the left or right and if your not and more in the middle like me then people resort to lazy name calling. Their brains are not smart enough to deal with some not obsssed with taking sides.
> 
> pathetic really.  I think this is a issue in both here in the uk and in the states . People who are unable to have serious calm debate with each other on the internet because it far to hard for people to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, welcome back.
Click to expand...


well thank you for the welcome  

 the concern troll thing is just plain bollocks from othere on here. Why call me that just because i have mix of views that both liberal and maybe conservative. It just lazy and show people don,t want to have a debate


----------



## decker

JakeStarkey said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've run your message through Google translator; it doesn't recognize your language.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to be so abusive. Why the hate from you to me. Why can,t you have the ability to debate me in a calm and measured way.
> 
> Your trolling is done because your scared of someone coming on this forum who does not throw insults back at you. This is not the flame zone. This is forum where people should behave like grown adults and debate with each other. I am sure americans are mostly not like yourself and can do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decker, a patient minute, please.
> 
> No one "hates" you, only having fun with you.
> 
> However, several do believe you are a son of Concern Troll.
> 
> You best grow a thick skin if you wish to play here.
Click to expand...


First of all i don,t think people are having fun with me. Their hating on me because i took a view during election last year on who might win that pissed them off and therefore have been on my case ever since

also when you keep the concern troll wum going you just feeding idiots who don,t want to debate but resort to lazy attacks. Its the worst aspect of the internet

Thirdly i would point out that  this thread is not the flame zone so i don not feel i need to grow a thick skin. Flame zone is there for people to atatack each other. No need for it on the other threads.


----------



## decker

Dot Com said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to be so abusive. Why the hate from you to me. Why can,t you have the ability to debate me in a calm and measured way.
> 
> Your trolling is done because your scared of someone coming on this forum who does not throw insults back at you. This is not the flame zone. This is forum where people should behave like grown adults and debate with each other. I am sure americans are mostly not like yourself and can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decker, a patient minute, please.
> 
> No one "hates" you, only having fun with you.
> 
> However, several do believe you are a son of Concern Troll.
> 
> You best grow a thick skin if you wish to play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah decker. Take one side or the other & stop trying to be a self-appointed arbitrator.
Click to expand...


Why do i have to take sides. Their are many people in the world i am sure like myself who are liberal on some thing and conservative on others. In the uk i don,t vote for either labour or conservatives as neither represent my full views. I be same with dems or gop in america. Also i don,t try to be self appointed arbitrator. I try to look at the fact that people take sides with mainstream parties that deep down never fully represent people views


----------



## decker

Toro said:


> What's a concern troll?



It lazy fucking lie aimed at me that i am concern troll because whenever i am worried about things

It done by fucking idiots who do it as they have no ablity to debate and resort to trying to wind me up.

It done also as many are scared of outside view from another country on here. Too scary someone who is not a flame thrower for some people.


----------



## decker

JoeB131 said:


> It's a troll that's really concerned.



Well it lie thrown at me by people unable to debate sadly. They have whole flame zone on here for them throw stupid shit at each other. Leave me out of it please


----------



## decker

ABikerSailor said:


> Mittens had good poll showings much like Cruz (who financed his own poll to show he's doing good) had good poll showings.
> 
> Too bad for Mittens that his poll was wrong.  Cruz is going to find this out shortly.
> 
> Sorry, but the GOP is responsible for the shutdown, and if we go past the deficit ceiling, it's going to be their fault as well.
> 
> Good luck to Cruz in his next election.



I think in end that it be someone in the centre from either left or right who win the election. Independents are the key. Its why obama, bush junior, clinton, bush senior, reagan  won as they won those middle. Not sure cruz will get that independent vote as he seen by independents too right wing. Think others in gop like jeb bush would have better chance with independents.

You don,t win election from far left or far right. You win it being center right or center left canidadate.


----------



## decker

AceRothstein said:


> Everyone's favorite concern troll is back!  Welcome back decker!



Really fuck of with that wum. Its beneath you. I am sure you are smart person in real life. Resorting to lies on a internet message board does you no good. I dare you to have calm and thoughtful debate with me. I doubt you rise to this.


----------



## candycorn

decker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to be so abusive. Why the hate from you to me. Why can,t you have the ability to debate me in a calm and measured way.
> 
> Your trolling is done because your scared of someone coming on this forum who does not throw insults back at you. This is not the flame zone. This is forum where people should behave like grown adults and debate with each other. I am sure americans are mostly not like yourself and can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decker, a patient minute, please.
> 
> No one "hates" you, only having fun with you.
> 
> However, several do believe you are a son of Concern Troll.
> 
> You best grow a thick skin if you wish to play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all i don,t think people are having fun with me. Their hating on me because i took a view during election last year on who might win that pissed them off and therefore have been on my case ever since
> 
> also when you keep the concern troll wum going you just feeding idiots who don,t want to debate but resort to lazy attacks. Its the worst aspect of the internet
> 
> Thirdly i would point out that  this thread is not the flame zone so i don not feel i need to grow a thick skin. Flame zone is there for people to atatack each other. No need for it on the other threads.
Click to expand...


No smack here..

You have an inflated view of your importance to others.  

What would you like to debate...feel free to lob the first volley.  But geez, it's been 10 months; if you want to wade into why you think X or Y would win or lose (I've frankly forgotten what your stance was--no shit--really; it was THAT important) it's sort of moot right now; dontchathink?  #lame


----------



## decker

candycorn said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decker, a patient minute, please.
> 
> No one "hates" you, only having fun with you.
> 
> However, several do believe you are a son of Concern Troll.
> 
> You best grow a thick skin if you wish to play here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all i don,t think people are having fun with me. Their hating on me because i took a view during election last year on who might win that pissed them off and therefore have been on my case ever since
> 
> also when you keep the concern troll wum going you just feeding idiots who don,t want to debate but resort to lazy attacks. Its the worst aspect of the internet
> 
> Thirdly i would point out that  this thread is not the flame zone so i don not feel i need to grow a thick skin. Flame zone is there for people to atatack each other. No need for it on the other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No smack here..
> 
> You have an inflated view of your importance to others.
> 
> What would you like to debate...feel free to lob the first volley.  But geez, it's been 10 months; if you want to wade into why you think X or Y would win or lose (I've frankly forgotten what your stance was--no shit--really; it was THAT important) it's sort of moot right now; dontchathink?  #lame
Click to expand...


I don,t pretend to have any self importance. I agree about moving on from 10 months ago. Shame that you can,t with all this concern troll boring attacks from you.

I won,t lob a volley  but i will ask you what your views on american politics is at the moment and who you think is doing well and not doing well. 

So what do you think candy ?


----------



## candycorn

decker said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all i don,t think people are having fun with me. Their hating on me because i took a view during election last year on who might win that pissed them off and therefore have been on my case ever since
> 
> also when you keep the concern troll wum going you just feeding idiots who don,t want to debate but resort to lazy attacks. Its the worst aspect of the internet
> 
> Thirdly i would point out that  this thread is not the flame zone so i don not feel i need to grow a thick skin. Flame zone is there for people to atatack each other. No need for it on the other threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No smack here..
> 
> You have an inflated view of your importance to others.
> 
> What would you like to debate...feel free to lob the first volley.  But geez, it's been 10 months; if you want to wade into why you think X or Y would win or lose (I've frankly forgotten what your stance was--no shit--really; it was THAT important) it's sort of moot right now; dontchathink?  #lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don,t pretend to have any self importance.* I agree about moving on from* 10 months ago. Shame that you can,t with all this concern troll boring attacks from you.
> 
> I won,t lob a volley  but i will ask you what your views on american politics is at the moment and who you think is doing well and not doing well.
> 
> So what do you think candy ?
Click to expand...


You brought it up...10 months after the fact. So obviously you are interested in trying to re-establish your stellar career here.  LOL 

Not interested in discussing that at this time; too big a question and too little time.  Maybe I'll look at it this Sunday.  Deal?


----------



## Sunshine

Are we time traveling or something?


----------



## decker

candycorn said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No smack here..
> 
> You have an inflated view of your importance to others.
> 
> What would you like to debate...feel free to lob the first volley.  But geez, it's been 10 months; if you want to wade into why you think X or Y would win or lose (I've frankly forgotten what your stance was--no shit--really; it was THAT important) it's sort of moot right now; dontchathink?  #lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don,t pretend to have any self importance.* I agree about moving on from* 10 months ago. Shame that you can,t with all this concern troll boring attacks from you.
> 
> I won,t lob a volley  but i will ask you what your views on american politics is at the moment and who you think is doing well and not doing well.
> 
> So what do you think candy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought it up...10 months after the fact. So obviously you are interested in trying to re-establish your stellar career here.  LOL
> 
> Not interested in discussing that at this time; too big a question and too little time.  Maybe I'll look at it this Sunday.  Deal?
Click to expand...


Firstly i responded to this thread because i wanted to end any crap about concern troll thing. 

Secondly i got it wrong on the us election. Obama won and well done to him. He was more effective candidate and he deserved to win. But just because i got this election prediction wrong does not mean i get everything wrong.

Finally its fine if you don,t want to talk about until sunday. That is fine with me.  Deal.


----------



## BDBoop

decker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to be so abusive. Why the hate from you to me. Why can,t you have the ability to debate me in a calm and measured way.
> 
> Your trolling is done because your scared of someone coming on this forum who does not throw insults back at you. This is not the flame zone. This is forum where people should behave like grown adults and debate with each other. I am sure americans are mostly not like yourself and can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decker, a patient minute, please.
> 
> No one "hates" you, only having fun with you.
> 
> However, several do believe you are a son of Concern Troll.
> 
> You best grow a thick skin if you wish to play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all i don,t think people are having fun with me. Their hating on me because i took a view during election last year on who might win that pissed them off and therefore have been on my case ever since
> 
> also when you keep the concern troll wum going you just feeding idiots who don,t want to debate but resort to lazy attacks. Its the worst aspect of the internet
> 
> Thirdly i would point out that  this thread is not the flame zone so i don not feel i need to grow a thick skin. Flame zone is there for people to atatack each other. No need for it on the other threads.
Click to expand...


Honey, nobody is hating on you. For all we know, you're a computer program. A very thin-skinned computer program.


----------



## decker

BDBoop said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decker, a patient minute, please.
> 
> No one "hates" you, only having fun with you.
> 
> However, several do believe you are a son of Concern Troll.
> 
> You best grow a thick skin if you wish to play here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all i don,t think people are having fun with me. Their hating on me because i took a view during election last year on who might win that pissed them off and therefore have been on my case ever since
> 
> also when you keep the concern troll wum going you just feeding idiots who don,t want to debate but resort to lazy attacks. Its the worst aspect of the internet
> 
> Thirdly i would point out that  this thread is not the flame zone so i don not feel i need to grow a thick skin. Flame zone is there for people to atatack each other. No need for it on the other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honey, nobody is hating on you. For all we know, you're a computer program. A very thin-skinned computer program.
Click to expand...


Well it seems like people were hating on me with this concern troll wind up lie. 

It too lazy for people to do instead of debating with me on the issues whether we agree or disagree

I am not thin skinned but i won,t have people throw things at me which they can,t back up with evidence. I am not a computer programme but a poster like everyone else

Now lets debate the issues rather then attack each other

I am sure your a good poster with lots of intresting things to say on state of american and world affairs.


----------



## BDBoop

decker said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all i don,t think people are having fun with me. Their hating on me because i took a view during election last year on who might win that pissed them off and therefore have been on my case ever since
> 
> also when you keep the concern troll wum going you just feeding idiots who don,t want to debate but resort to lazy attacks. Its the worst aspect of the internet
> 
> Thirdly i would point out that  this thread is not the flame zone so i don not feel i need to grow a thick skin. Flame zone is there for people to atatack each other. No need for it on the other threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, nobody is hating on you. For all we know, you're a computer program. A very thin-skinned computer program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it seems like people were hating on me with this concern troll wind up lie.
> 
> It too lazy for people to do instead of debating with me on the issues whether we agree or disagree
> 
> I am not thin skinned but i won,t have people throw things at me which they can,t back up with evidence. I am not a computer programme but a poster like everyone else
> 
> Now lets debate the issues rather then attack each other
> 
> I am sure your a good poster with lots of intresting things to say on state of american and world affairs.
Click to expand...


You are thin-skinned, and I can think of no forum where you could stay and have that debate you're looking for, unless and until you start ignoring the bullets that are flying.


----------



## Moonglow

I just want to know one thing,


where did this guy learn to type?


----------



## decker

BDBoop said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, nobody is hating on you. For all we know, you're a computer program. A very thin-skinned computer program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it seems like people were hating on me with this concern troll wind up lie.
> 
> It too lazy for people to do instead of debating with me on the issues whether we agree or disagree
> 
> I am not thin skinned but i won,t have people throw things at me which they can,t back up with evidence. I am not a computer programme but a poster like everyone else
> 
> Now lets debate the issues rather then attack each other
> 
> I am sure your a good poster with lots of intresting things to say on state of american and world affairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are thin-skinned, and I can think of no forum where you could stay and have that debate you're looking for, unless and until you start ignoring the bullets that are flying.
Click to expand...


I understand where your coming from but why should any poster on here whatever their views take that kind of abuse. I can ignore some things but not lies.


----------



## decker

Moonglow said:


> I just want to know one thing,
> 
> 
> where did this guy learn to type?



Is this a another attack on my spelling. Please lets move on from how crap my spelling and grammer is. I know its crap but  i try my best to make it as good as possible.

Anyway please debate and not hate mate ok.


----------



## Pauli007001

[MENTION][/MENTION]





decker said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know one thing,
> 
> 
> where did this guy learn to type?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a another attack on my spelling. Please lets move on from how crap my spelling and grammer is. I know its crap but  i try my best to make it as good as possible.
> 
> Anyway please debate and not hate mate ok.
Click to expand...


In the manner you do?
Dropping the C bomb at every opportunity?

You naughty little Chav you!!


----------



## Pauli007001

decker said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it seems like people were hating on me with this concern troll wind up lie.
> 
> It too lazy for people to do instead of debating with me on the issues whether we agree or disagree
> 
> I am not thin skinned but i won,t have people throw things at me which they can,t back up with evidence. I am not a computer programme but a poster like everyone else
> 
> Now lets debate the issues rather then attack each other
> 
> I am sure your a good poster with lots of intresting things to say on state of american and world affairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are thin-skinned, and I can think of no forum where you could stay and have that debate you're looking for, unless and until you start ignoring the bullets that are flying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand where your coming from but why should any poster on here whatever their views take that kind of abuse. I can ignore some things but not lies.
Click to expand...


You don't like lies?
Jeez you tell enough of em !!


----------



## decker

Pauli007001 said:


> [MENTION][/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know one thing,
> 
> 
> where did this guy learn to type?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a another attack on my spelling. Please lets move on from how crap my spelling and grammer is. I know its crap but  i try my best to make it as good as possible.
> 
> Anyway please debate and not hate mate ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the manner you do?
> Dropping the C bomb at every opportunity?
> 
> You naughty little Chav you!!
Click to expand...


go away you sad excuse for a human being. You a fucking idiot


----------



## decker

Pauli007001 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are thin-skinned, and I can think of no forum where you could stay and have that debate you're looking for, unless and until you start ignoring the bullets that are flying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand where your coming from but why should any poster on here whatever their views take that kind of abuse. I can ignore some things but not lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like lies?
> Jeez you tell enough of em !!
Click to expand...


Nope your the one who lies, not me. Now fuck off idiot


----------



## Toro

decker said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a concern troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It lazy fucking lie aimed at me that i am concern troll because whenever i am worried about things
> 
> It done by fucking idiots who do it as they have no ablity to debate and resort to trying to wind me up.
> 
> It done also as many are scared of outside view from another country on here. Too scary someone who is not a flame thrower for some people.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't that be a _concerned_ troll?


----------



## Pauli007001

decker said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION][/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a another attack on my spelling. Please lets move on from how crap my spelling and grammer is. I know its crap but  i try my best to make it as good as possible.
> 
> Anyway please debate and not hate mate ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the manner you do?
> Dropping the C bomb at every opportunity?
> 
> You naughty little Chav you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> go away you sad excuse for a human being. You a fucking idiot
Click to expand...

Much improved.
Your grammar would still leave you shy of a GCSE though!!
You are achieving kindergarten standards now!!
Well done!!


----------



## Pauli007001

decker said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand where your coming from but why should any poster on here whatever their views take that kind of abuse. I can ignore some things but not lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like lies?
> Jeez you tell enough of em !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope your the one who lies, not me. Now fuck off idiot
Click to expand...


Oooooohhhhh you little liar!!!

Chav chops always lie.
Any plod will tell ya!!


----------



## decker

Pauli007001 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like lies?
> Jeez you tell enough of em !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope your the one who lies, not me. Now fuck off idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooooohhhhh you little liar!!!
> 
> Chav chops always lie.
> Any plod will tell ya!!
Click to expand...


Your the liar for calling me a troll when  you had no evidence. Also irony of you having a go at my grammer when yours is no better is amazing

what the fuck is wrong with you . Can,t we disagree on things without going down a boring and long winded internet fight. 

Just chill the fuck out mate.


----------



## BDBoop

It's like a freakin troll war.


----------



## decker

BDBoop said:


> It's like a freakin troll war.



I am not a fucking troll. What evidence have you got to say that. I talked about a range of things on here and so to call me a troll is just bollocks mate

Now please debate rather then resort to that lazy internet lie.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Decker may not be a troll. But he is clearly an imbecile. 

Gone for 10 months? You could have taken the time to attend a class on basic English usage. To ask others to wade through the ugly morass that is your sentence structure....is to ask too much. You say that you know that your ability to communicate is less than adequate. Why in the fuck would you ask others to deal with it? Kind of rude, actually. 

Try harder......have some pride in what you leave here. Maybe then you'll get the respect that you crave.


----------



## decker

LoneLaugher said:


> Decker may not be a troll. But he is clearly an imbecile.
> 
> Gone for 10 months? You could have taken the time to attend a class on basic English usage. To ask others to wade through the ugly morass that is your sentence structure....is to ask too much. You say that you know that your ability to communicate is less than adequate. Why in the fuck would you ask others to deal with it? Kind of rude, actually.
> 
> Try harder......have some pride in what you leave here. Maybe then you'll get the respect that you crave.



What a rude and disrespectful human being you are. Calling me imbecile. Shame on you for being such a rude and nasty person. I am dyslexic and try to work on my spelling but that not just reason i am attacked. It because trolls on here attack me when i don,t agree with them

Now instead of resorting to attacking my spelling why don,t you debate with me.


Its easy to hide behind a computer and throw abuse at someone but harder to have calm and reasoned debate

I start by asking what your view on the world and american politics. What do you do in life and what are you passions


----------



## candycorn

decker said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decker may not be a troll. But he is clearly an imbecile.
> 
> Gone for 10 months? You could have taken the time to attend a class on basic English usage. To ask others to wade through the ugly morass that is your sentence structure....is to ask too much. You say that you know that your ability to communicate is less than adequate. Why in the fuck would you ask others to deal with it? Kind of rude, actually.
> 
> Try harder......have some pride in what you leave here. Maybe then you'll get the respect that you crave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a rude and disrespectful human being you are. Calling me imbecile. Shame on you for being such a rude and nasty person. I am dyslexic and try to work on my spelling but that not just reason i am attacked. It because trolls on here attack me when i don,t agree with them
> 
> Now instead of resorting to attacking my spelling why don,t you debate with me.
> 
> 
> Its easy to hide behind a computer and throw abuse at someone but harder to have calm and reasoned debate
> 
> I start by asking what your view on the world and american politics. What do you do in life and what are you passions
Click to expand...


You're still here?  See that...that is called an apostrophe...  Consider using one.


----------



## decker

candycorn said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decker may not be a troll. But he is clearly an imbecile.
> 
> Gone for 10 months? You could have taken the time to attend a class on basic English usage. To ask others to wade through the ugly morass that is your sentence structure....is to ask too much. You say that you know that your ability to communicate is less than adequate. Why in the fuck would you ask others to deal with it? Kind of rude, actually.
> 
> Try harder......have some pride in what you leave here. Maybe then you'll get the respect that you crave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a rude and disrespectful human being you are. Calling me imbecile. Shame on you for being such a rude and nasty person. I am dyslexic and try to work on my spelling but that not just reason i am attacked. It because trolls on here attack me when i don,t agree with them
> 
> Now instead of resorting to attacking my spelling why don,t you debate with me.
> 
> 
> Its easy to hide behind a computer and throw abuse at someone but harder to have calm and reasoned debate
> 
> I start by asking what your view on the world and american politics. What do you do in life and what are you passions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're still here?  See that...that is called an apostrophe...  Consider using one.
Click to expand...


I see you not taken my challenge up of debating me. You still resort to abuse like boring repeat machine from wrongly accusing me of being troll to attacking my spelling

So i challenge you as what should be smart human being to give me your views on life and america and politics. Come on, i dare you to give a view on something instead of resorting to acting like a two year old

Are you up to this challenge or not


----------



## Pauli007001

decker said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a rude and disrespectful human being you are. Calling me imbecile. Shame on you for being such a rude and nasty person. I am dyslexic and try to work on my spelling but that not just reason i am attacked. It because trolls on here attack me when i don,t agree with them
> 
> Now instead of resorting to attacking my spelling why don,t you debate with me.
> 
> 
> Its easy to hide behind a computer and throw abuse at someone but harder to have calm and reasoned debate
> 
> I start by asking what your view on the world and american politics. What do you do in life and what are you passions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still here?  See that...that is called an apostrophe...  Consider using one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you not taken my challenge up of debating me. You still resort to abuse like boring repeat machine from wrongly accusing me of being troll to attacking my spelling
> 
> So i challenge you as what should be smart human being to give me your views on life and america and politics. Come on, i dare you to give a view on something instead of resorting to acting like a two year old
> 
> Are you up to this challenge or not
Click to expand...


You are a Chav troll!!
Did the billy goats go pisser passer over your Bridlington ?


----------



## bodecea

This is such a WONDERFUL thread!


----------



## decker

Pauli007001 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still here?  See that...that is called an apostrophe...  Consider using one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you not taken my challenge up of debating me. You still resort to abuse like boring repeat machine from wrongly accusing me of being troll to attacking my spelling
> 
> So i challenge you as what should be smart human being to give me your views on life and america and politics. Come on, i dare you to give a view on something instead of resorting to acting like a two year old
> 
> Are you up to this challenge or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Chav troll!!
> Did the billy goats go pisser passer over your Bridlington ?
Click to expand...


I have no understanding of what you just said. I would advise you to speak english. Are you drunk or just stoned. 

Either way you really are a total dumb piece of shit


----------



## decker

bodecea said:


> This is such a WONDERFUL thread!



No it is not. It thread full of attack back and forth. They started the war on me and i am just fighting back. So if they want to go to war with me then i bite back twice as hard at them.

They don,t think having a flame zone is enough for them

Posters such as paul and candy are on the warpath. Good luck to them. If that what they want, then thats what their get


----------



## Pauli007001

decker said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a WONDERFUL thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. It thread full of attack back and forth. They started the war on me and i am just fighting back. So if they want to go to war with me then i bite back twice as hard at them.
> 
> They don,t think having a flame zone is enough for them
> 
> Posters such as paul and candy are on the warpath. Good luck to them. If that what they want, then thats what their get
Click to expand...


Can we get this translated please?
I don't speak Dole Dosser or Chav.
I have a rudementary understanding of Concern Troll though.


----------



## Pauli007001

PHP:
	






decker said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a freakin troll war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fucking troll. What evidence have you got to say that. I talked about a range of things on here and so to call me a troll is just bollocks mate
> 
> Now please debate rather then resort to that lazy internet lie.
Click to expand...


Concern chavtroll!


----------



## candycorn

bodecea said:


> This is such a WONDERFUL thread!



I just revived it to point out to [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] there were other shit-for-brains polls that showed Romney winning supposedly.  I'm sure [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION] is quite happy to see these updates in his inbox...highlighting just how insipidly dumb he is.  

Truly, decker is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## mamooth

Pauli007001 said:


> I don't speak Dole Dosser or Chav.



Thanks for the education. Here in the USA, I hadn't heard the term "Dole Dosser" before. Chav, I did know about.


----------



## freedombecki

Gloating, gloating, gloating,

All the turds are floating...


----------



## decker

Pauli007001 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a WONDERFUL thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. It thread full of attack back and forth. They started the war on me and i am just fighting back. So if they want to go to war with me then i bite back twice as hard at them.
> 
> They don,t think having a flame zone is enough for them
> 
> Posters such as paul and candy are on the warpath. Good luck to them. If that what they want, then thats what their get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can we get this translated please?
> I don't speak Dole Dosser or Chav.
> I have a rudementary understanding of Concern Troll though.
Click to expand...


Mate  move in with your life. you got better things to do with your time


----------



## decker

candycorn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a WONDERFUL thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just revived it to point out to [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] there were other shit-for-brains polls that showed Romney winning supposedly.  I'm sure [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION] is quite happy to see these updates in his inbox...highlighting just how insipidly dumb he is.
> 
> Truly, decker is the gift that keeps on giving.
Click to expand...


Whatever you views on me, i am never and never trolled. You hate me that fine candy. But yets just learn to get along


----------



## Pauli007001

decker said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. It thread full of attack back and forth. They started the war on me and i am just fighting back. So if they want to go to war with me then i bite back twice as hard at them.
> 
> They don,t think having a flame zone is enough for them
> 
> Posters such as paul and candy are on the warpath. Good luck to them. If that what they want, then thats what their get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get this translated please?
> I don't speak Dole Dosser or Chav.
> I have a rudementary understanding of Concern Troll though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mate  move in with your life. you got better things to do with your time
Click to expand...


Move in with my life ?
Move IN with my life?
Not making much sense their old lad.

Better things to do with my time?
Yeah but fishing season is almost over( safety ) and I won't be hunting for 2 or 3 months yet, so no, not much else.
I could take a trip to my little house in Scotland.
Leaving me more time to post whilst enjoying the scenery.


----------



## Pauli007001

decker said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a WONDERFUL thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just revived it to point out to [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] there were other shit-for-brains polls that showed Romney winning supposedly.  I'm sure [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION] is quite happy to see these updates in his inbox...highlighting just how insipidly dumb he is.
> 
> Truly, decker is the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you views on me, i am never and never trolled. You hate me that fine candy. But yets just learn to get along
Click to expand...


Yes, yets!
Yets do that!!!
Yet cybones be cyclones!!
Yet it pee!
Kim boo char me lewd kim boo char!!

Prius doubt bread oven!! Prius doubt!!


----------



## decker

Pauli007001 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get this translated please?
> I don't speak Dole Dosser or Chav.
> I have a rudementary understanding of Concern Troll though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate  move in with your life. you got better things to do with your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Move in with my life ?
> Move IN with my life?
> Not making much sense their old lad.
> 
> Better things to do with my time?
> Yeah but fishing season is almost over( safety ) and I won't be hunting for 2 or 3 months yet, so no, not much else.
> I could take a trip to my little house in Scotland.
> Leaving me more time to post whilst enjoying the scenery.
Click to expand...


I  meant you got better things to do with your time.  A trip to scotland sounds like a good idea. But i would not go on the internet as it not really good for  the mind. You can go fishing in scotland. Lots of lakes to fish in.


----------



## decker

Pauli007001 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just revived it to point out to [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] there were other shit-for-brains polls that showed Romney winning supposedly.  I'm sure [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION] is quite happy to see these updates in his inbox...highlighting just how insipidly dumb he is.
> 
> Truly, decker is the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you views on me, i am never and never trolled. You hate me that fine candy. But yets just learn to get along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, yets!
> Yets do that!!!
> Yet cybones be cyclones!!
> Yet it pee!
> Kim boo char me lewd kim boo char!!
> 
> Prius doubt bread oven!! Prius doubt!!
Click to expand...


Keep making fun of me mate. I wish nothing but happiness in your life. You need it.


----------



## Zona

By the way, how did Romney do?


----------



## BDBoop

Zona said:


> By the way, how did Romney do?



Who?


----------



## Pauli007001

decker said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate  move in with your life. you got better things to do with your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move in with my life ?
> Move IN with my life?
> Not making much sense their old lad.
> 
> Better things to do with my time?
> Yeah but fishing season is almost over( safety ) and I won't be hunting for 2 or 3 months yet, so no, not much else.
> I could take a trip to my little house in Scotland.
> Leaving me more time to post whilst enjoying the scenery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  meant you got better things to do with your time.  A trip to scotland sounds like a good idea. But i would not go on the internet as it not really good for  the mind. You can go fishing in scotland. Lots of lakes to fish in.
Click to expand...


Jesus, I fish daily, ocean fishing!
In Scotland it's deer stalking!

Visiting distilliaries and eating haggis.
You wouldn't understand, it's very different to hanging out in town drinking white lightning, smoking lamberts and grabbing the occasional cheeseburger from maccy Ds.
When you're not signing on or waiting for your giro that is !!

I might go Chav watching in Huddersfield while I'm in the UK..............


----------



## Pauli007001

decker said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you views on me, i am never and never trolled. You hate me that fine candy. But yets just learn to get along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yets!
> Yets do that!!!
> Yet cybones be cyclones!!
> Yet it pee!
> Kim boo char me lewd kim boo char!!
> 
> Prius doubt bread oven!! Prius doubt!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep making fun of me mate. I wish nothing but happiness in your life. You need it.
Click to expand...


I wish you nothing but a penis too!

And literacy.


----------



## decker

Pauli007001 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yets!
> Yets do that!!!
> Yet cybones be cyclones!!
> Yet it pee!
> Kim boo char me lewd kim boo char!!
> 
> Prius doubt bread oven!! Prius doubt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep making fun of me mate. I wish nothing but happiness in your life. You need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish you nothing but a penis too!
> 
> And literacy.
Click to expand...


The best of luck . Goodbye


----------



## Impenitent

Zona said:


> By the way, how did Romney do?




Mitt will win
The fix now in
Unskew the polls
As we flip the rolls
Awaiting our cybergate
In just three swing states
Our toil silent and anonymous
Tho with fraud we are synonymous


----------



## decker

Impenitent said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, how did Romney do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt will win
> The fix now in
> Unskew the polls
> As we flip the rolls
> Awaiting our cybergate
> In just three swing states
> Our toil silent and anonymous
> Tho with fraud we are synonymous
Click to expand...


I thought romney would win but he ran a bad election and was not a great gop canidate if truth be told

Their has been a  trend in the last 20 odd years that the more  mostly media friendly candidate wins  us general elections. These include Reagan , Clinton, bush junior, Obama. 


gore, kerry, mcain, romney, dukatis, mondale, dole. All these men lacked the x factor to really win a presidential election and win the hearts and minds of independent voters in big swing states.


----------



## Pauli007001

decker said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, how did Romney do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt will win
> The fix now in
> Unskew the polls
> As we flip the rolls
> Awaiting our cybergate
> In just three swing states
> Our toil silent and anonymous
> Tho with fraud we are synonymous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought romney would win but he ran a bad election and was not a great gop canidate if truth be told
> 
> Their has been a  trend in the last 20 odd years that the more  mostly media friendly candidate wins  us general elections. These include Reagan , Clinton, bush junior, Obama.
> 
> 
> gore, kerry, mcain, romney, dukatis, mondale, dole. All these men lacked the x factor to really win a presidential election and win the hearts and minds of independent voters in big swing states.
Click to expand...



Dozy bugger !
Candidates don't run elections.

Sheesh!

Couple of sarnies short of a picnic.


----------



## decker

Pauli007001 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt will win
> The fix now in
> Unskew the polls
> As we flip the rolls
> Awaiting our cybergate
> In just three swing states
> Our toil silent and anonymous
> Tho with fraud we are synonymous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought romney would win but he ran a bad election and was not a great gop canidate if truth be told
> 
> Their has been a  trend in the last 20 odd years that the more  mostly media friendly candidate wins  us general elections. These include Reagan , Clinton, bush junior, Obama.
> 
> 
> gore, kerry, mcain, romney, dukatis, mondale, dole. All these men lacked the x factor to really win a presidential election and win the hearts and minds of independent voters in big swing states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dozy bugger !
> Candidates don't run elections.
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> Couple of sarnies short of a picnic.
Click to expand...


Well that is my view but i might be wrong.


----------



## Impenitent

decker said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, how did Romney do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt will win
> The fix now in
> Unskew the polls
> As we flip the rolls
> Awaiting our cybergate
> In just three swing states
> Our toil silent and anonymous
> Tho with fraud we are synonymous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought romney would win but he ran a bad election and was not a great gop canidate if truth be told
> 
> Their has been a  trend in the last 20 odd years that the more  mostly media friendly candidate wins  us general elections. These include Reagan , Clinton, bush junior, Obama.
> 
> 
> gore, kerry, mcain, romney, dukatis, mondale, dole. All these men lacked the x factor to really win a presidential election and win the hearts and minds of independent voters in big swing states.
Click to expand...

Liberals/progressives/moderates vastly outnumber conservatives, and have for the entire period you reference.

The only way they have stayed close is through manipulation of the voter rolls, of the congressional map, and yes, the voting machines we use.

Is it merely a coincidence that exit polls are no longer reliable?  There is now a persistent "right shift" from exit polls.

The fix was in. Karl Rove, if not the mastermind, was certainly in on it, as evidenced by his election night meltdown.

The unskewing prior to the election was done so that the polls would reflect the altered outcome.

That the attempted cybergate did not work might have been the result of intervention by Anonymous, or merely a glitch in the Republicans own plan.  I doubt we'll ever know.

I can't see Rove doing a Lee Atwater deathbed confession.


----------



## decker

Impenitent said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt will win
> The fix now in
> Unskew the polls
> As we flip the rolls
> Awaiting our cybergate
> In just three swing states
> Our toil silent and anonymous
> Tho with fraud we are synonymous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought romney would win but he ran a bad election and was not a great gop canidate if truth be told
> 
> Their has been a  trend in the last 20 odd years that the more  mostly media friendly candidate wins  us general elections. These include Reagan , Clinton, bush junior, Obama.
> 
> 
> gore, kerry, mcain, romney, dukatis, mondale, dole. All these men lacked the x factor to really win a presidential election and win the hearts and minds of independent voters in big swing states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals/progressives/moderates vastly outnumber conservatives, and have for the entire period you reference.
> 
> The only way they have stayed close is through manipulation of the voter rolls, of the congressional map, and yes, the voting machines we use.
> 
> Is it merely a coincidence that exit polls are no longer reliable?  There is now a persistent "right shift" from exit polls.
> 
> The fix was in. Karl Rove, if not the mastermind, was certainly in on it, as evidenced by his election night meltdown.
> 
> The unskewing prior to the election was done so that the polls would reflect the altered outcome.
> 
> That the attempted cybergate did not work might have been the result of intervention by Anonymous, or merely a glitch in the Republicans own plan.  I doubt we'll ever know.
> 
> I can't see Rove doing a Lee Atwater deathbed confession.
Click to expand...


I am not sure that is true. I am no fan of karl rove though and like alaistar campbell in the uk do not like the way he does his politics.

2000 election was one dem should never have lost. They had a booming ecnomey, president still very much liked and gop opponent who was not loved by the whole country. The result was very close to a silly level. In end i can,t decide if result in suprime court was fair or not that day. 

All i know is gore was a poor candidate. If it be clinton vs bush. Clinton would have won. 

Gore lacked the ablity to be likeable in that election. He made big mistake in the town hall debate of being to much in bush face. Bush came of that being more likeable and in turn helped him make the election closer. Bush had charm which is big plus in these elections.


----------



## MarcATL

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!


*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...*




























CLASSIC!!!


lol


----------



## Impenitent

decker said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought romney would win but he ran a bad election and was not a great gop canidate if truth be told
> 
> Their has been a  trend in the last 20 odd years that the more  mostly media friendly candidate wins  us general elections. These include Reagan , Clinton, bush junior, Obama.
> 
> 
> gore, kerry, mcain, romney, dukatis, mondale, dole. All these men lacked the x factor to really win a presidential election and win the hearts and minds of independent voters in big swing states.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals/progressives/moderates vastly outnumber conservatives, and have for the entire period you reference.
> 
> The only way they have stayed close is through manipulation of the voter rolls, of the congressional map, and yes, the voting machines we use.
> 
> Is it merely a coincidence that exit polls are no longer reliable?  There is now a persistent "right shift" from exit polls.
> 
> The fix was in. Karl Rove, if not the mastermind, was certainly in on it, as evidenced by his election night meltdown.
> 
> The unskewing prior to the election was done so that the polls would reflect the altered outcome.
> 
> That the attempted cybergate did not work might have been the result of intervention by Anonymous, or merely a glitch in the Republicans own plan.  I doubt we'll ever know.
> 
> I can't see Rove doing a Lee Atwater deathbed confession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure that is true. I am no fan of karl rove though and like alaistar campbell in the uk do not like the way he does his politics.
> 
> 2000 election was one dem should never have lost. They had a booming ecnomey, president still very much liked and gop opponent who was not loved by the whole country. The result was very close to a silly level. In end i can,t decide if result in suprime court was fair or not that day.
> 
> All i know is gore was a poor candidate. If it be clinton vs bush. Clinton would have won.
> 
> Gore lacked the ablity to be likeable in that election. He made big mistake in the town hall debate of being to much in bush face. Bush came of that being more likeable and in turn helped him make the election closer. Bush had charm which is big plus in these elections.
Click to expand...

 even with rampant manipulation, Gore won the popular vote.  Ohio and Florida were delivered to the Republicans.  Gore might have shown little of his personality, but he would still be referenced as"Mr. President" had the rule of law actually ruled.

The Supreme Court decision was a travesty, with the right wingers running away from "state rights", as if they had just discovered it to be the skunk issue it truly is!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Just thought I'd drop by to see how my favorite thread is doing.  Seems to be doing fine


----------



## decker

Impenitent said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals/progressives/moderates vastly outnumber conservatives, and have for the entire period you reference.
> 
> The only way they have stayed close is through manipulation of the voter rolls, of the congressional map, and yes, the voting machines we use.
> 
> Is it merely a coincidence that exit polls are no longer reliable?  There is now a persistent "right shift" from exit polls.
> 
> The fix was in. Karl Rove, if not the mastermind, was certainly in on it, as evidenced by his election night meltdown.
> 
> The unskewing prior to the election was done so that the polls would reflect the altered outcome.
> 
> That the attempted cybergate did not work might have been the result of intervention by Anonymous, or merely a glitch in the Republicans own plan.  I doubt we'll ever know.
> 
> I can't see Rove doing a Lee Atwater deathbed confession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure that is true. I am no fan of karl rove though and like alaistar campbell in the uk do not like the way he does his politics.
> 
> 2000 election was one dem should never have lost. They had a booming ecnomey, president still very much liked and gop opponent who was not loved by the whole country. The result was very close to a silly level. In end i can,t decide if result in suprime court was fair or not that day.
> 
> All i know is gore was a poor candidate. If it be clinton vs bush. Clinton would have won.
> 
> Gore lacked the ablity to be likeable in that election. He made big mistake in the town hall debate of being to much in bush face. Bush came of that being more likeable and in turn helped him make the election closer. Bush had charm which is big plus in these elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even with rampant manipulation, Gore won the popular vote.  Ohio and Florida were delivered to the Republicans.  Gore might have shown little of his personality, but he would still be referenced as"Mr. President" had the rule of law actually ruled.
> 
> The Supreme Court decision was a travesty, with the right wingers running away from "state rights", as if they had just discovered it to be the skunk issue it truly is!
Click to expand...


True but gore still should not been that close with bush considering how good the ecnomey was. Still supreme court thing was a mess. But again i still think gore made a mess of that election.


----------



## PrometheusBound

BDBoop said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, how did Romney do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


Muttophobe Mitt, helped by his heroic sons, who risked their lives on the campaign trail rather than volunteering for easy duty in Iraq.


----------



## Pauli007001

decker said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought romney would win but he ran a bad election and was not a great gop canidate if truth be told
> 
> Their has been a  trend in the last 20 odd years that the more  mostly media friendly candidate wins  us general elections. These include Reagan , Clinton, bush junior, Obama.
> 
> 
> gore, kerry, mcain, romney, dukatis, mondale, dole. All these men lacked the x factor to really win a presidential election and win the hearts and minds of independent voters in big swing states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dozy bugger !
> Candidates don't run elections.
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> Couple of sarnies short of a picnic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that is my view but i might be wrong.
Click to expand...


Excellent.
In fencing terms what you just did was Parrie and reposte.
A score perhaps?


----------



## decker

Pauli007001 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dozy bugger !
> Candidates don't run elections.
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> Couple of sarnies short of a picnic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is my view but i might be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> In fencing terms what you just did was Parrie and reposte.
> A score perhaps?
Click to expand...


I think you won that battle. So i give you the win.


----------



## decker

PrometheusBound said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, how did Romney do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muttophobe Mitt, helped by his heroic sons, who risked their lives on the campaign trail rather than volunteering for easy duty in Iraq.
Click to expand...


I think more the issue with mitt was he just not a natural candidate. In the same way that al gore, john kerry and john mccain had. 

In politics is not just what you say but how you say it and how you connect with people when you do say it.

Obama, clinton, bush junior, reagan when trying to win a election had that advantage


----------



## Synthaholic

More examples of the Romneys' dishonesty and fakeness keep popping up:

The most significant gaffe of the campaign was by a Democratic operative  named Hilary Rosen, who told CNN that Ann Romney, Mitts wife, never  worked a day in her life. This was immediately recognized by all sides  as a big mistake, and Romneys team lost no time in saying how appalled  and hurt they were. (Ann Romney had raised five boys, as she lost no  time in pointing out. No one was tempted to take the position that  raising five boys was not work.)        

*But in fact, the Romneys and their camp were not appalled and not hurt  by this remark. They were delighted. Halperin and Heilemann describe Ann  Romney telling a campaign aide, apparently right after she heard about  it: Thats offensive to me. And boy, its stupid politically. We can  really go after them on that. Later, forgetting that she was supposed to  be deeply offended, Ann Romney was overheard calling Rosens gaffe an  early birthday present.*​America dodged a huge bullet by not electing these aristocrats.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama lied and Dems cheated


----------



## TheOldSchool

Romney should run again


----------



## Moonglow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama lied and Dems cheated



he was a sorry bitch then as he is know.......


----------



## TheOldSchool

I love this thread


----------



## LoneLaugher

Me too. Good thread.


----------



## bedowin62

YAWN
 failure

obama you DID do that. you DID "make that happen"


----------



## candycorn

TheOldSchool said:


> Romney should run again



Bump.


----------



## MarcATL

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!








This thread is always good for a laugh....always!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"If you like lying to the American people, vote Obama. Period"


----------



## Old Rocks

CrusaderFrank said:


> "If you like lying to the American people, vote Obama. Period"



Now Frankie Boy, we can't vote Obama in the next election. He is not running. But we can vote Hillary. Will that make you happy


----------



## HUGGY

candycorn said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney should run again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.
Click to expand...


When Mormans lose 250 million it gives me a semi...

Just sayin..


----------



## Old Rocks

Here is the problem for the 'Conservatives". They were crowing and gloating well before the election, and in the face of numbers that simply said they were going to lose. The people supporting the President, on the other hand, mostly underestimated the margin of victory. Most, including myself, thought it would be much closer. Had we been on the losing end, there would not have been that much to gloat about, as we were not predicting a blowout or landslide for our candidate.


----------



## mamooth

Don't you people understand that a University of Colorado study which has NEVER BEEN WRONG (even though it was just created) has predicted Mitt Romney's landslide victory? You liberals are just deluding yourselves with all that "these were the actual election results" stuff.

Updated election forecasting model still points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says | University of Colorado Boulder


----------



## HUGGY

mamooth said:


> Don't you people understand that a University of Colorado study which has NEVER BEEN WRONG (even though it was just created) has predicted Mitt Romney's landslide victory? You liberals are just deluding yourselves with all that "these were the actual election results" stuff.
> 
> Updated election forecasting model still points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says | University of Colorado Boulder



Lotsa Mormans in Colorado.  They like the crazy myth.  No surprise they predicted a Morman would get a flock of seagulls to pull their asses out of the fire....  again.

Moral of story.. Mormans trust in bird brains sent from god.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Rottweiler said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> I hate to play the race card by since he's STILL bitching about something that so clearly didn't happen 10 months after the event, you are running out of other reasons why he continues to come up with excuses for Romney's abysmal failure.  I mean, there is hatred but at this point you are stressed to call it anything but the R word.
> 
> Oh well, now it's time to rub it in...
> 
> Did you know that Obama won both home states of the GOP ticket?  I mean, he won both MA and WI.  He actually won both of their home states.  And it gets worse for the GOP...Paul Ryan (remember him) is a congressman from Wisconsin.  Obama WON his district!!!!
> 
> This was a total rout of the GOP.  5 million votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he "won" Ryan's district - that's what rigging an election does.
> 
> Let me ask you something, _stupid_. If the people of that district voted Paul Ryan in (and have for many years now), why would they vote _for_ Obama
> 
> You're _really_ so stupid as to not comprehend that crowing about that is just presenting glaring evidence of voter fraud? The same people who vote Paul Ryan into Congress because he represents what they believe in suddenly turned 180 degrees and voted for Obama
> 
> Holy shit are you one dumb mother fucker to not understand you are presenting some of the BEST evidence of voter fraud (not as good as this video mind you). Then again, tons of smug attitude and little intellect is the hallmark of the Dumbocrat.
> 
> Remember, WI is the same state in which one voting district during the Scott Walker re-call election had a 110% voter turn out. You can't have a 110% turn out....*ever* (think about stupid - then have one of your teachers explain it to you).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oops....my bad! It was not 110% voter turnout. It was 119%...
> 
> Jesus, Dumbocrats are so stupid, they can't even cheat right... *
> 
> Report: 119% Voter Turnout in Madison, WI
Click to expand...


*Dude, Romney lost - all you have to do is to acknowledge it and move on - it happens.*


----------



## Toro

There were 13 swing states. Romney was consistently trailing in 11 of them. There were literally hundreds of polls pointing to his defeat for anyone paying attention.


----------



## Black_Label

Toro said:


> There were 13 swing states. Romney was consistently trailing in 11 of them. There were literally hundreds of polls pointing to his defeat for anyone paying attention.



That's why the far right created that "unskewed" polls because they were too butthurt to face reality, so they made up fake numbers to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Synthaholic

Just remember:  one of the Mormon's most important tenets is that all other creeds and religions are abominations.


.
_My object in going to inquire of the Lord was to know *which of all the sects was right, that I might know which to join.* No sooner, therefore, did I get possession of myself, so as to be able to speak, than I asked the Personages who stood above me in the light, *which of all the sects was right&#8212;and which I should join.* I was answered that *I must join none of them, for **they were all wrong;* and the Personage who addressed me said that *all their creeds were an abomination in his sight *.... *He again forbade me to join with any of them* (Joseph Smith 2:18-20)._​.


It should be apparent from the above that Mormonism is: (1) *Totally unlike all the other religions and creeds* and (2) *Teaches all non-Mormon creeds are an abomination in God&#8217;s **sight, *which would have to include the sacrificial and redemptive death of the Lord Jesus on the cross.


​And Republicans were willing to elevate this hatred to the most powerful position in the world?  Willing to bear this insult to their own Baptist or Catholic faith for the sake of getting a Democrat out of office?  Really?  Shows where faith falls in your list of priorities.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Romney in 2016? Draft Mitt group wants to give it a shot - 5/5/2014



Oops almost forgot: "bump"


----------



## candycorn

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



What happened?  He didn't win any of those states boy.


----------



## bodecea

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?  He didn't win any of those states boy.
Click to expand...


It was all a conspiracy....cheating....evil Left Wing Media.....whatever.....


----------



## EriktheRed

bedowin62 said:


> YAWN
> failure
> 
> obama you DID do that. you DID "make that happen"





You mean eat the wingnuts' lunches in November 2012?

Why yes, he did.


----------



## candycorn

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



Well, what happened?


----------



## oldunclemark

Karl Rove says Romney is still up by double digits


----------



## oldunclemark

Ann Romney's polo pony leads in his race, too




TheOldSchool said:


> Romney in 2016? Draft Mitt group wants to give it a shot - 5/5/2014
> 
> 
> 
> Oops almost forgot: "bump"


----------



## BreezeWood

oldunclemark said:


> Karl Rove says Romney is still up by double digits




wasn't that Karl that told Cantor there was nothing to worry about ... ?

.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Today, as his 14th presser for the month of June, President Romney once again remarked how difficult it may be to undo "Obamacare" and also stressed that some parts of it are actually good. When pressed as to which parts, the visibly worn-down President said, "well that parts that are also in Romneycare", to which a reporter for Drudge screamed out "the whole fucking thing is Romneycare, just souped-up!!!" This displeased the POTUS, who then remarked that that was "not fabulous" at all.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what happened?
Click to expand...

the nonliving came out in record numbers for Obama

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyvin

CrusaderFrank said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the nonliving came out in record numbers for Obama
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


All Five Million of them?


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what happened?
Click to expand...


Yo!  [MENTION=30955]Rottweiler[/MENTION]...I asked you a question boy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Nyvin said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> the nonliving came out in record numbers for Obama
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Five Million of them?
Click to expand...


Yes, the rest were living voters who cant multiple ballots


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Nyvin said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> the nonliving came out in record numbers for Obama
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Five Million of them?
Click to expand...


Yes, the rest were living voters who cant multiple ballots


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uhuh.....


----------



## BreezeWood

no, the rest were Republicans without a voter ID and couldn't vote.

.


----------



## Missourian

Looking at 270towin,  the same three states will decide the election in 2016...Virginia,  Ohio,  Florida.


----------



## Nyvin

Missourian said:


> Looking at 270towin,  the same three states will decide the election in 2016...Virginia,  Ohio,  Florida.



Virginia, Ohio, and Florida didn't decide either the 2008 or 2012 elections.   The breaking point was actually Colorado based on the percentage of the win in both elections.

From the looks of it I would say Colorado is out the window for the GOP with Immigration Reform going the way it is now.


----------



## candycorn

Statistikhengst said:


> Uhuh.....



I just bring the thread up every 3 months to rub the dog's nose in it.  Notice he's no longer responding.


----------



## Missourian

Nyvin said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at 270towin,  the same three states will decide the election in 2016...Virginia,  Ohio,  Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia, Ohio, and Florida didn't decide either the 2008 or 2012 elections.   The breaking point was actually Colorado based on the percentage of the win in both elections.
> 
> From the looks of it I would say Colorado is out the window for the GOP with Immigration Reform going the way it is now.
Click to expand...


Those are the big swing states...gotta turn them all red for a GOP candidate to win...plus pick up one more state.


----------



## candycorn

Nyvin said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at 270towin,  the same three states will decide the election in 2016...Virginia,  Ohio,  Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia, Ohio, and Florida didn't decide either the 2008 or 2012 elections.   The breaking point was actually Colorado based on the percentage of the win in both elections.
> 
> From the looks of it I would say Colorado is out the window for the GOP with Immigration Reform going the way it is now.
Click to expand...


If you give Hillary/Unnamed Democratic Nominee all of Obama's states, the GOP needs to poach 64 electoral votes.  

Florida with 29 votes is a must in any scenario.  The other 35 become really problematic mathematically because it means winning 3-4 other states.  [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION] is partially correct but VA (13), OH (18), and FL (29) get you only 60.  If you don't win those 3, it's over.  But it may be over anyway.

The other 4 are problematic because the most likely culprits for the GOP are IA--hard to campaign there the closer you get to the wire and it has only gone red once since 1988 (in 2004 during a war).  Obama carried it by 6%.  Iowa Presidential Election Voting History

You pretty much summed up Colorado's fate.  
Add New Mexico to that tally.   

It's a pretty dismal map for the GOP.  I would wager that  even VA goes blue in 2016.  At some point, the GOP nominee will have said something about cutting the bloated federal government--many of that bloat live in VA.


----------



## EriktheRed

candycorn said:


> It's a pretty dismal map for the GOP.  I would wager that  even VA goes blue in 2016.  At some point, the GOP nominee will have said something about cutting the bloated federal government--many of that bloat live in VA.




Bear in mind, too, that the GoOpers are gonna be defending their 2010 gains in a Presidential  election year. IOW, if they take the Senate this November, they're likely not gonna keep for more than two years.


----------



## Nyvin

It's also important to note that Hillary polls much better then Obama in the South and Appalachia.   Which would lead her to be competitive in North Carolina and Missouri,  and make it harder for the GOP in Pennsylvania.

Also Hillary did REALLY good in Arkansas in her 2008 primary, I wonder if it's remotely possible we could see that red state flip for her....?


----------



## Missourian

candycorn said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at 270towin,  the same three states will decide the election in 2016...Virginia,  Ohio,  Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia, Ohio, and Florida didn't decide either the 2008 or 2012 elections.   The breaking point was actually Colorado based on the percentage of the win in both elections.
> 
> From the looks of it I would say Colorado is out the window for the GOP with Immigration Reform going the way it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you give Hillary/Unnamed Democratic Nominee all of Obama's states, the GOP needs to poach 64 electoral votes.
> 
> Florida with 29 votes is a must in any scenario.  The other 35 become really problematic mathematically because it means winning 3-4 other states.   @Missourian  is partially correct but VA (13), OH (18), and FL (29) get you only 60.  If you don't win those 3, it's over.  But it may be over anyway.
> 
> The other 4 are problematic because the most likely culprits for the GOP are IA--hard to campaign there the closer you get to the wire and it has only gone red once since 1988 (in 2004 during a war).  Obama carried it by 6%.  Iowa Presidential Election Voting History
> 
> You pretty much summed up Colorado's fate.
> Add New Mexico to that tally.
> 
> It's a pretty dismal map for the GOP.  I would wager that  even VA goes blue in 2016.  At some point, the GOP nominee will have said something about cutting the bloated federal government--many of that bloat live in VA.
Click to expand...


  @candycorn ... It's gonna be a tough row to hoe.  New Hampshire?  Wisconsin?  Pennsylvania? Obama only won PA by 5.4 points.


----------



## Missourian

Nyvin said:


> It's also important to note that Hillary polls much better then Obama in the South and Appalachia.   Which would lead her to be competitive in North Carolina and Missouri,  and make it harder for the GOP in Pennsylvania.
> 
> Also Hillary did REALLY good in Arkansas in her 2008 primary, I wonder if it's remotely possible we could see that red state flip for her....?




All possible.  If the Republicans nominate another milquetoast candidate,  I'd consider it likely both Missouri and Arkansas go blue.


----------



## Synthaholic

Missourian said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also important to note that Hillary polls much better then Obama in the South and Appalachia.   Which would lead her to be competitive in North Carolina and Missouri,  and make it harder for the GOP in Pennsylvania.
> 
> Also Hillary did REALLY good in Arkansas in her 2008 primary, I wonder if it's remotely possible we could see that red state flip for her....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All possible.  If the Republicans nominate another milquetoast candidate,  I'd consider it likely both Missouri and Arkansas go blue.
Click to expand...

Kentucky and West Virginia, also.


----------



## Statistikhengst

*bump*


----------



## Synthaholic

Romney/Ryan 2016 - The Doo-Over  




























(yes, I spelled doo correctly.  )


----------



## MarcATL

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!


*ROTFLMAO!!!*


----------



## Statistikhengst

*bump*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Palpable desperation in Hope N Change land...the Middle East in flames, our southern border invaded, food stamps and unemployment are the Obama Economy biggest drivers plus Hillary not getting the nomination


----------



## Dot Com

so is Republicorp going to run Lyin' Ryan at the top of the ticket in '16?

 We know they won't bankroll Paul because he is against Repub crony capitalism in re: their being attached at the hip to defense contractors.


----------



## Synthaholic

Dot Com said:


> so is Republicorp going to run Lyin' Ryan at the top of the ticket in '16?
> 
> We know they won't bankroll Paul because he is against Repub crony capitalism in re: their being attached at the hip to defense contractors.


It's gonna be a cat-fight between Chris Christie and Rand Paul, who is trying to sound sane these days.  Rick Santorum (Google it!) will try to steal some oxygen, as will Texas Twin Dopes Perry and Cruz.  Maybe the empty suit from Florida will run, too.  It gets all their speaking fees up.  Because there are always going to be dopes who spend $1000 per ticket to get up close and personal with Newt Gingrich.  



But Mitt may run again!


----------



## Votto

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



Do you think he can beat Obama this time?


----------



## BreezeWood

Votto said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he can beat Obama this time?
Click to expand...



they've thought of a new way to win, if you can't beat em try impeachment ... $arah knows best.

.


----------



## Votto

BreezeWood said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he can beat Obama this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they've thought of a new way to win, if you can't beat em try impeachment ... $arah knows best.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Think again, John Boehner says impeachment is off the table.

Instead, I think John is just going to sue Berry.  How much money do you think John can get out of him?


----------



## BreezeWood

Votto said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he can beat Obama this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they've thought of a new way to win, if you can't beat em try impeachment ... $arah knows best.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think again, John Boehner says impeachment is off the table.
> 
> Instead, I think John is just going to sue Berry.  How much money do you think John can get out of him?
Click to expand...




> *Democrats have million-dollar day on impeachment*
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP)  House Democrats are cashing in on chatter that Republicans are plotting to impeach President Barack Obama, raising $1 million on Monday alone, their campaign chief said Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exclusive?Sarah Palin: 'It's Time to Impeach' President Obama*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...










sure, after the million dollar day what would one expect Boehner to say - and there is always $arha Palin to count on for the Rs.


----------



## Shanty

Votto said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he can beat Obama this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they've thought of a new way to win, if you can't beat em try impeachment ... $arah knows best.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think again, John Boehner says impeachment is off the table.
> 
> Instead, I think John is just going to sue Berry.  How much money do you think John can get out of him?
Click to expand...

 you mean "How much money do you think John can get out of taxpayers?"


----------



## Nyvin

Votto said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he can beat Obama this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they've thought of a new way to win, if you can't beat em try impeachment ... $arah knows best.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think again, John Boehner says impeachment is off the table.
> 
> Instead, I think John is just going to sue Berry.  How much money do you think John can get out of him?
Click to expand...


Boehner has not said impeachment is off the table.    He said that the lawsuit will not lead to impeachment proceedings.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Alternet News, Earth II:


31.07.2014

"Today, in his 434th press conference since taking office, President Mitt Willard Romney (R-MI, MA, CA, UT) once again stressed how difficult it would be to eliminate 'Obamacare' and proposed simply renaming it Romneycare, with a compassionate Conservative touch.  He also mentioned how fabulous the White House dinners have become now that they are held on the boats of some of his richest supporters, the ones with accounts in the Cayman Islands.

In speaking to the current war brewing in the Gaza strip, he suggested that the Jews could simply self-deport into the sea and then those irritated muslims would maybe stop firing. "All this warfare is bad for my middle-east portfolio, I have lost millions since this stuff started up!"

At the conclusion of the press conference, President Romney, with a most inexplicable expression on his face, mentioned the possibility of first contact with a species from the planet Kolob and muttered something about "where is the Mothership, for Pete's sakes?""


----------



## jwoodie

Try the Satire forum.  Or just give it up.


----------



## Statistikhengst

jwoodie said:


> Try the Satire forum.  Or just give it up.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!




Quick trip down memory land:

Obama won PA and CO both by +5.4 and WI by +7. He won nationally by +4.

So much for Romney's "lock".  He needs to buy a better lock next time!


----------



## Synthaholic

This is the thread that keeps on giving.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Yes, I was in a festive mood, realizing that our dear Rightie friends sometimes have problems interpreting polls.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Great times!


----------



## candycorn

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



How'd it turn out?


----------



## JimH52

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd it turn out?
Click to expand...


May this thread live forever!


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will start with the next election.  We will pick up more seats in the House and take the Senate.
> 
> I will remind you then, just as I did daveman and the far wacks three years ago that the day would come when we in the mainstream of the GOP were going to rise up and expel them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should pick up some seats in the Senate but taking it?
> 
> According to Wiki, its 55/45 which is really 56-45 if you count the VP.  So you need to make up 6 seats not 5.  Twenty Democratic seats are up in 2014 and 13 GOP seats are up for grabs.  The Washington Post listed the ten most vulnerable Senate seats; 9 are Democrat seats, one is the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Kentucky (Republican-controlled): The only GOP-held seat on this list will be tough for Democrats to pursue; after all, its Kentucky. But Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) isnt quite bulletproof back home. A recent poll showed he has a 51 percent approval rating and a 42 percent disapproval. Whats more, Democrats have some big names that could run against him. Gov. Steve Beshear (D) just won a resounding reelection victory in 2011 and cant run again in 2015. Other Democrats being mentioned include actress Ashley Judd (who has suddenly become more politically active) and Secretary of State Alison Lundergan Grimes.
> 
> 9. Colorado (Democratic-controlled): Sen. Mark Udalls (D-Colo.) middle-of-the-road approval rating in a swing state makes this first-term senator one to watch in 2014. Rep. Cory Gardner (R) and former lieutenant governor Jane Norton (who ran for the Republican Senate nomination and lost in 2010) are two names to watch in Colorado if Republicans feel like they can knock off the incumbent. Gardner, in particular, is seen as the next big thing for the state GOP. Does he go after Udall or wait for Sen. Michael
> Bennet (D) in 2016?
> 
> 8. New Hampshire (D): Democrats in New Hampshire had a big year in 2012, knocking off the states two GOP congressmen and holding the governors seat. In 2014, Sen. Jeanne Shaheen (D) will be up for a second term. Amazingly, the buzz seems to be that former senator John Sununu (R) might attempt a comeback, which would set up a third consecutive race between the two of them. Sununu won the first, while Shaheen won the second. Shaheen has pretty solid numbers, though, and incumbency matters.
> 
> 7. Minnesota (D): Sen. Al Franken (D) won this seat by 312 votes in one of the best Democratic years in modern memory in 2008. He will have to defend it in President Obamas second term mid-term (a.k.a. six-year itch) election with national Republicans and conservatives gunning for him like no one else on the Democratic side. Former governor Tim Pawlenty, who would have likely been Republicans best candidate, seems off the table now that he is a lobbyist. Rep. Michele Bachmann will be mentioned, but that prospect should send shivers down the spines of GOP strategists; her statewide numbers are terrible. We could see a rematch of Franken vs. former senator Norm Coleman (R), and also keep an eye on Rep. Erik Paulsen (R), who comes from the the best place to live in the entire country (and hometown of this Deputy Fix): Eden Prairie, Minn.
> 
> 6. Arkansas (D): Sen. Mark Pryor (D-Ark.) basically got a pass in 2008, but Arkansas continues to drift toward Republicans (they now control all four of its House seats), and now-Sen. John Boozman (R) beat Sen. Blanche Lincoln (D-Ark.) like a rented mule in 2010 (21 points!). Dont expect Pryor to skate by again. The top name being mentioned to run against him appears to be Rep. Tim Griffin (R), a well-regarded former congressional aide who first won his seat in 2010.
> 
> 5. Montana (D): When an incumbent runs radio ads out of cycle, its a sure sign that a trouble could be brewing. Sen. Max Baucus (D-Mont.) did just that earlier this year, signalling that he is prepared for what could be a tough reelection race. The Senate Finance Committee chairman has served in the Senate since 1978, but he saw his popularity plummet when he headed up the effort to pass Obamas health-care bill. Popular outgoing Gov. Brian Schweitzer (D) has been mentioned as a potential primary challenger, but Schweitzer appears to have his sights set higher than the Senate. As for the general election, Republicans will have to do some soul-searching (and recruiting) after Rep. Denny Rehbergs (R) loss to Sen. Jon Tester (D) on Tuesday. Rehberg has now lost two Senate campaigns, to both Tester and Baucus, so Republicans will probably look elsewhere.
> 
> 4. Louisiana (D): The Bayou State has turned heavily Republican in the past few election cycles, and even before that transformation was complete, Sen. Mary Landrieu (D) was a major Republican target every six years. Landrieu has never broken 52 percent in any of her three races for the Senate despite the fact that Republicans have fielded B-team candidates (at best) against her. Rep. Bill Cassidy (R) seems to be putting the pieces (and money) in place to challenge Landrieu, setting up a marquee race.
> 
> 3. North Carolina (D): Sen. Kay Hagan (D-N.C.) could face a tough time in 2014 running in a state that gave its 15 electoral votes to Mitt Romney, elected a Republican governor, and netted the GOP at least three seats in the House. Whats more, Hagans approval rating is nothing to write home about. Democratic automated pollster Public Policy Polling found earlier this month that just 35 percent approved of the job she was doing, while 37 percent disapproved. Hagan, who unseated Republican Elizabeth Dole in 2008, should be among the senators most at risk in 2014.
> 
> 2. Alaska (D): Sen. Mark Begich (D) beat longtime Sen. Ted Stevens (R) in 2008 when the late senator was caught up in some ethics issues, and now Begich has to hold a state that has long been a GOP stronghold and just went for Mitt Romney by double digits (55-42). Possible GOP opponents include Gov. Sean Parnell, Lt. Gov. Mead Treadwell, and 2010 nominee Joe Miller, who beat Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R) in a 2010 primary, but lost when Murkowski ran in the general election as a write-in candidate. Begich and Parnell recently got into a personal squabble over drilling in the Arctic reserve. Miller was hugely unpopular at the end of the 2010 general election.
> 
> 1. South Dakota (D): Whether or not Sen. Tim Johnson (D) retires, this seat looks to be a prime pickup opportunity for Republicans. Popular former GOP governor Mike Rounds has already formed an exploratory committee for the Senate and would be formidable either against Johnson or for an open seat. If Rounds passes, which seems unlikely, Republicans would likely turn to Rep. Kristi Noem, who has held the states only congressional seat since 2010. If Johnson steps aside, look for Democrats to turn to former congresswoman Stephanie Herseth Sandlin, whom Noem unseated in 2010 but remains well-regarded.
> 
> Chris Cillizza and Sean Sullivan contributed to this report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I think he missed one of the most vulnerable Senators; Jay Rockefeller.
> 
> What the Post also missed was the GOP tendency to cut off it's nose to spite it's face. Susan Collins is probably public enemy #1 with the TEA party and will be targeted in 2014.  She won her seat with 60+ percent of the vote.  So if you remove her in the primary, the Democrat likely has a better chance of whomever is put up by the TEA party to run as a republican.  The same thing is likely to happen in Tennessee with Lamar Alexander.  So the 6 seats the conservatives need to gain control may not be as easy to acquire as you think.
> 
> The GOP did it to itself... Sharon Angle, Chistine O'Donnell, Akin, Mourdoch, and Linda McMahon were selected by GOP voters....  Political Scientist will look back on this with utter shock that the GOP with one breath said that the elections are vitally important then turned around and nominated this motley crew of people.
Click to expand...

JakeStarkey ............remember this?


----------



## Judicial review

It's over for the democrats and Obama.  Dems will lose and Obama will be impeached next year.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Hardly.  Learn your history and learn how the legislative branch of government works, sock.


----------



## JakeStarkey

natrualgas said:


> It's over for the democrats and Obama.  Dems will lose and Obama will be impeached next year.



Nope, he won't.  Boehner won't permit it to come to the floor.  If it did, the Senate simply would return the charges to the House with a note, "Shut up."


----------



## JakeStarkey

OK, 8 seat increase in the House.

52 to 53 seats in the Senate.


----------



## Political Junky

You can tell Donald Trump and Newt they needn't run in 2016.


----------



## Judicial review

Statistikhengst said:


> Hardly.  Learn your history and learn how the legislative branch of government works, sock.



Oh I have.


----------



## AquaAthena

Rottweiler said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



I was hoping for that win, but wouldn't predict it. I knew the character of the man he was up against.


----------



## AquaAthena

Political Junky said:


> You can tell Donald Trump and Newt they needn't run in 2016.



I so wish they would and could.


----------



## Rotagilla

you know they're scared when they dredge up threads from 2 years ago to gloat over.

I remember how they reached out to their opponents with the warm words;

"We won. Get over it"

what goes around.....


----------



## Dot Com

Has Mitt appeared on GOP TV (Fox) to say whether or not he will run again? The last time I thought he or his wife said "never again"


----------



## candycorn

JakeStarkey said:


> OK, 8 seat increase in the House.
> 
> 52 to 53 seats in the Senate.



You were right on the money (pretty much) 2 years ago my friend....nicely done!

It's fun to bring up threads for the sake of pointing out lunacy but  it's more fun to see who was right and who was wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Thank you very much, candycorn.

Also remember I got the House contents wildly wrong but called the Senate correctly in 2010.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dot Com said:


> Has Mitt appeared on GOP TV (Fox) to say whether or not he will run again? The last time I thought he or his wife said "never again"



He won't run.  He has moved to the SLC area, where he is being groomed for a position in his church's Quorum of the Twelve Apostles.


----------



## Statistikhengst

JakeStarkey said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Mitt appeared on GOP TV (Fox) to say whether or not he will run again? The last time I thought he or his wife said "never again"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won't run.  He has moved to the SLC area, where he is being groomed for a position in his church's Quorum of the Twelve Apostles.
Click to expand...



Interesting.

I sense that Rand Paul will do into the 2016 primaries with the upper hand in terms of visibility, money and coverage.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Paul is well organized but does not yet have the punch or name of Christie and Bush.  Rubio is an also ran before he even starts running: no chance there


----------



## Synthaholic

It would be timely to point out that Mittens lost the Hispanic vote to Obama by....








































wait for it...


















































*50 points!*


----------



## birddog

Rand Paul, due to his versatility, and Jeb Bush, due to his experience and name recognition, are the two leading candidates now who are quite electable.

I can see a possible darkhorse being at the top of the ticket such as Gov. Pence or Gov. Jindal.


----------



## Synthaholic

Nobody in either party sees Rand Paul as Presidential.  He's a lightweight, who has never run a business, never run a state, has no academic credentials, has no military background - things that conservatives CLAIM are essential.

The only one lamer than him is Marco Rubio.

Piyush Jindal doesn't have a fucking prayer of ever being president, so he's just noise.

I think John Kasich is running.


----------



## birddog

Synthaholic said:


> Nobody in either party sees Rand Paul as Presidential.  He's a lightweight, who has never run a business, never run a state, has no academic credentials, has no military background - things that conservatives CLAIM are essential.
> 
> The only one lamer than him is Marco Rubio.
> 
> Piyush Jindal doesn't have a fucking prayer of ever being president, so he's just noise.
> 
> I think John Kasich is running.




I doubt your opinion has much validity since you are a dumbass liberal/progressive!  That reality noted, you may be correct about Kasich.


----------



## Synthaholic

birddog said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody in either party sees Rand Paul as Presidential.  He's a lightweight, who has never run a business, never run a state, has no academic credentials, has no military background - things that conservatives CLAIM are essential.
> 
> The only one lamer than him is Marco Rubio.
> 
> Piyush Jindal doesn't have a fucking prayer of ever being president, so he's just noise.
> 
> I think John Kasich is running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt your opinion has much validity since you are a dumbass liberal/progressive!  That reality noted, you may be correct about Kasich.
Click to expand...

You see Rand or Piyush as presidential?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be honest.


----------



## candycorn

birddog said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody in either party sees Rand Paul as Presidential.  He's a lightweight, who has never run a business, never run a state, has no academic credentials, has no military background - things that conservatives CLAIM are essential.
> 
> The only one lamer than him is Marco Rubio.
> 
> Piyush Jindal doesn't have a fucking prayer of ever being president, so he's just noise.
> 
> I think John Kasich is running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt your opinion has much validity since you are a dumbass liberal/progressive!  That reality noted, you may be correct about Kasich.
Click to expand...


332-206
Valid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Why are Republicans cheering for mirror image of bushama?


----------



## candycorn

he he he


----------



## JimH52

candycorn said:


> he he he



Sounds like they will be saying the same thing about Donald in 2016.  Gotta Laugh at these Loons!


----------



## candycorn

JimH52 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> he he he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they will be saying the same thing about Donald in 2016.  Gotta Laugh at these Loons!
Click to expand...

They won't be able to blame voter fraud.  They're running out of scape goats.  Such-weet


----------



## candycorn

bodecea said:


> This is such a WONDERFUL thread!


I agree


----------



## Statistikhengst

I love this thread.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Just wait until fat little Dick Morris starts calling the race for Trump "by a factor" of 10.....


----------



## Old Rocks

Wonder how many posts we will get in October about the Trump landslide, and unskewed polls? LOL


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It's still a wonder who the Dems will pick as their candidate


----------



## JimH52

CrusaderFrank said:


> It's still a wonder who the Dems will pick as their candidate



Doesn't matter.  The person will demolish Donnie.


----------



## candycorn

This thread is the Best fungicide ever.


----------



## Old Rocks

Frankie Boi,still going with Hillary never getting the nomination?  LOL


----------



## TheOldSchool

Nice this thread's been re-opened?  Greatest thread ever


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!


he he he


----------



## TheOldSchool

JakeStarkey said:


> We will start with the next election.  We will pick up more seats in the House and take the Senate.
> 
> I will remind you then, just as I did daveman and the far wacks three years ago that the day would come when we in the mainstream of the GOP were going to rise up and expel them.


Boy were you wrong


----------



## JakeStarkey

TheOldSchool said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will start with the next election.  We will pick up more seats in the House and take the Senate.
> 
> I will remind you then, just as I did daveman and the far wacks three years ago that the day would come when we in the mainstream of the GOP were going to rise up and expel them.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy were you wrong
Click to expand...

I was about Trump?  We the campaign beat locked in a secure backyard and will cut off donations to starve him to death.


----------



## Statistikhengst

TheOldSchool said:


> Nice this thread's been re-opened?  Greatest thread ever




AWESOME.

the best laughs in USMESS


----------



## Statistikhengst

Can't wait for the "Trump's got it locked up" thread!!!!


----------



## guno

P@triot said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!


----------



## Old Rocks

Statistikhengst said:


> Can't wait for the "Trump's got it locked up" thread!!!!


There have been several already. And even one about suicidal liberals. LOL Deju vu all over again.


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> News this morning reporting that Romney now leads in *Pennsylvania*, *Wisconsin*, and *Colorado*. And he has closed the gap to 1 in Ohio.
> 
> That's right, Romney now leads in 3 of the most radical left-wing states in the union. The only thing more shocking would be if he took California!



Faux Patriot never had a clue, and still today pretends to be prescient.  How foolish and sad is that!?


----------

